# Team #7 - Sending bucks to Heaven



## WVbowProud

Checking in, and counting the days til season.


----------



## David42912

Checking in, can’t wait to get in a tree.


----------



## WVbowProud

David42912 said:


> Checking in, can’t wait to get in a tree.


Me either. I got the itch bad. What state or states you hunting? I'm in WV, hunt one of the bow only counties mostly and have pretty good deer there. Can also take 3 bucks total so hopefully I can get something lol


----------



## Errorhead

Hey ya'll,

Checking in from North Carolina, we got 5 weeks till the season opens, I got six cameras up but not seen any big boys yet. I'm normally good for at least a couple of does but I hope for a nice buck. Good luck! Team #7! That should be lucky right?!


----------



## WVbowProud

Errorhead said:


> Hey ya'll,
> 
> Checking in from North Carolina, we got 5 weeks till the season opens, I got six cameras up but not seen any big boys yet. I'm normally good for at least a couple of does but I hope for a nice buck. Good luck! Team #7! That should be lucky right?!


Thought the same thing when I saw the number. Bound to be a good year


----------



## NYyotekiller

Mark here checking in from upstate New York. Hoping to have a good season as I have a giant that I’m after here on my home farm and I’m also headed to Kansas for two weeks in mid November. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## j.d.m.

Howdy…. Checking in from Northeast Pa. I’m hoping this is a good year. I’m in a big buck contest with guys at work. Pot grew pretty big this year, so I’ve been doing some extra prep. Hope it helps. 
I picked up a new to me Prime Inline 3 and I have a Nexus 4 I’m trying to get resolved from Prime to use as my killing setups this year, so I’m extra pumped to drop a big one with either of those bows.


----------



## j.d.m.

My kid is heading up to our family property this weekend, and I’m having him pull my sd card to bring home. Hoping to see some good ones on it.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> My kid is heading up to our family property this weekend, and I’m having him pull my sd card to bring home. Hoping to see some good ones on it.


Nice. What area of northeast PA? My parents grew up in Jackson Township in Susquehanna County, and I was born there. Moved down here when I was a baby buy I had a lot of good summers with grandparents up there.


----------



## WVbowProud

I'm going to pull a card after work today myself. Somebody is telling me they saw an 11 point on a ridge beneath my stand. This time last year the big ones started living on our lease a lot more.


----------



## TyT10

Hey everyone. Checking in from MO. Good luck to everyone. This contest is always a good time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyT10

We need to start thinking of a name for our squad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

Got any ideas? I'm drawing a blank. Except Team 7 🤣


----------



## TyT10

Just tossin it out there. Lucky Bucks since we are team 7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David42912

WVbowProud said:


> Me either. I got the itch bad. What state or states you hunting? I'm in WV, hunt one of the bow only counties mostly and have pretty good deer there. Can also take 3 bucks total so hopefully I can get something lol


SC, home of the spike buck lol. I’m usually good for a buck and doe, knock on wood. 
Private land starts August 15, public which I bowhunt starts September 15.


----------



## WVbowProud

David42912 said:


> SC, home of the spike buck lol. I’m usually good for a buck and doe, knock on wood.
> Private land starts August 15, public which I bowhunt starts September 15.


Never know when big daddy will show up lol


----------



## WVbowProud

Nothing huge, but the wide one looks appealing. Have to see the ten face to face but think he's pretty young.


----------



## WVbowProud

This guy with out a doubt I would shoot. Be tickled to death if he walked out in front of me.


----------



## TyT10

I don’t have much yet. Only one cam out right now. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyT10

These two daylighted in the same pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyT10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> I don’t have much yet. Only one cam out right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That fella has some pretty darn good length to him by the looks of it


----------



## David42912

TyT10 said:


> Daylight too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Here’s the one that I’ll be after.


----------



## WVbowProud

NYyotekiller said:


> Here’s the one that I’ll be after.


Good looking buck


----------



## j.d.m.

WVbowProud said:


> Nice. What area of northeast PA? My parents grew up in Jackson Township in Susquehanna County, and I was born there. Moved down here when I was a baby buy I had a lot of good summers with grandparents up there.


I’m just outside of Allentown. Mostly hunt up in Wyoming co.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> I’m just outside of Allentown. Mostly hunt up in Wyoming co.


Gotcha, pass close to their every time we go up to see family. Funny thing, I hunt mostly Wyoming county here


----------



## j.d.m.

You guys got some decent buck already. My good ones usually don’t show until the rut.


----------



## WVbowProud

Late October we usually have some good ones come into our lease. We are right next to a state park where there's no hunting, and they just find their way to us.


----------



## j.d.m.

I was after this guy last year. Hope he made it through.


----------



## j.d.m.

7 Deadly Sins….
Lucky 7…..


----------



## David42912

7th heaven…
SeVen Senses…
Lol just throwing stuff out there.


----------



## WVbowProud

7 tines better then you


----------



## j.d.m.

Team 7- Sending bucks to heaven.


----------



## TyT10

Have a few to chase from last year. Hopefully they all made it through the winter. That non typical has a lot of potential. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

Well so far on names I like team seven sending bucks to heaven the best myself


----------



## WVbowProud

Finished planting a food plot today. Hopefully turns out good. First one. Supposed to rain the next week so thinking it'll have a good start.


----------



## NYyotekiller

WVbowProud said:


> Finished planting a food plot today. Hopefully turns out good. First one. Supposed to rain the next week so thinking it'll have a good start.


What did you plant?


----------



## WVbowProud

Rye, clover, and about 5 types of brassica. Had 2 different bags from whitetail institute so did a 1/4 acre in brassica and clover, the other 1/4 in rye, brassica (only 1) and clover.


----------



## j.d.m.

It’s been way to dry and hot to plant anything yet. The oaks are starting to drop the acorns only partially formed. The farm up by where we hunt has the corn dying from no rain. It’s been in the 90’s for last 2 weeks. As soon as it cools down and have rain coming, I’ll be planting my perennial mix.
I got this guy coming around. See how big he gets yet.


----------



## j.d.m.

Time and date is wrong.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> Time and date is wrong.


We've had a really wet summer here, flooding all around us. Time and date wrong on one of mine too. I get it lol


----------



## WVbowProud

Hope we have some more members check in soon, we might be paddling up river


----------



## aeds151

Dont be surprised if its just us. No one has a clue what team they are on. Its been hot and dry here as well. Everything is yellow and dead. Season starts sept 1. Any tips for a super super tiny poor mans plot with a lot of shade? The throw and gro stuff was junk. Mostly erosion control rye grass seed in it with 1 clover seed


----------



## aeds151

Ps. Thanks WVbowProud for informing me on teams


----------



## WVbowProud

aeds151 said:


> Ps. Thanks WVbowProud form informing me on teams


Yeah buddy. As I see folks in threads I'm gonna hit em up, try to stack some bodies and points!


----------



## WVbowProud

Deer bodies


----------



## lucian2722

Checking in from Northern MN. 39 days until opener here.


----------



## NYyotekiller

aeds151 said:


> . Any tips for a super super tiny poor mans plot with a lot of shade? The throw and gro stuff was junk. Mostly erosion control rye grass seed in it with 1 clover seed


I've had really good luck with the LC cereal grain mix which is:
*Winter rye 50-80#'s per acre (56#'s = a bushel)
Spring oats 50-120#'s per acre (32#'s = a bushel)
Frostmaster Winter Peas or 4010/6040 Forage peas 20-80#'s per acre

Red Clover 8-12#'s per acre or white clover at 6#'s per acre (or 20-40 pounds hairy vetch and 20-30#'s crimson clover on sandy soils)
Groundhog Forage Radish 5#'s per acre

Plant in late August to early September, if following well fertilized brassicas use 100 - 200#'s of urea, if starting a new plot add 400#'s of 6-28-28 but for best results soil test and add only what is necessary.*


----------



## j.d.m.

The plot mixes from tractor supply have worked for me. It is key to make sure the soil is good. Or you will get nothing but dwarfed yellow plants. Agreed that if you aren’t doing a soil test, then add a good amount of general fertilizer and lime.


----------



## bsites9

Hey guys, checking in from Virginia. I hunt a mix of private and public. The private gets more pressure than the public does. All mountains. I missed most of the best part of last year with Covid, so I'm definitely anxious for a full season this year. Haven't had any time to run cameras this year due to buying a new property, so I've left it up to the land owner on the private. No idea what's been showing up. Two years ago I killed a mid 130's 8pt, and was after a 150+ 10pt. Saw him only once at 40 yards for about 10 seconds. Not sure if he made it through that year, and I never saw him last year the little I got to hunt. I'll definitely be putting in the hours this year.


----------



## j.d.m.

I just sent a pm to the remaining teammates. Sorry if you checked in already, but wanted to get one sent out.


----------



## turkeygirl

Checking in! Season starts October 1st here in NY but will be going to SD in September, can't wait!


----------



## outwrage1

Just checking in from Illinois. No pics yet but have been glassing some nice bucks in bean fields.


----------



## outwrage1

One of our bean bucks


----------



## Lhurjui

I’m checking in from WV


----------



## WVbowProud

Small world, good luck. That's almost all of us I think.


----------



## aeds151

NYyotekiller said:


> I've had really good luck with the LC cereal grain mix which is:
> *Winter rye 50-80#'s per acre (56#'s = a bushel)
> Spring oats 50-120#'s per acre (32#'s = a bushel)
> Frostmaster Winter Peas or 4010/6040 Forage peas 20-80#'s per acre
> 
> Red Clover 8-12#'s per acre or white clover at 6#'s per acre (or 20-40 pounds hairy vetch and 20-30#'s crimson clover on sandy soils)
> Groundhog Forage Radish 5#'s per acre
> 
> Plant in late August to early September, if following well fertilized brassicas use 100 - 200#'s of urea, if starting a new plot add 400#'s of 6-28-28 but for best results soil test and add only what is necessary.*


Mine is very small. “Poormans plot” 1000sqft


----------



## j.d.m.

1000 sq ft. I my self would try to fence it off then, and plant purple top turnips. But lime and fertilize like crazy first. Work into soil, let rain on it first then plant seeds. Fence it uNeil season starts. If you can’t fence it, then can just try it. I forget if you said if it was shady or not. If shady, then I would do same prep, but do a clover/ chicory mix.


----------



## WVbowProud

Well yall want to vote on a name? Or throw out more ideas? 

Team 7 sending bucks to heaven gets my vote. Maybe we will get the Lord's favor and kill some monsters with this one 🤣


----------



## j.d.m.

I’m good with that name.


----------



## NYyotekiller

I had another shooter show up on camera yesterday on my other farm. Hoping he sticks around for the season. He has a split brow on his right side.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Eager Beaver

Hello everyone! Checking in from WA, the opposite side of the country from everyone else it seems. 
As it stands it looks like I'm riding solo on public land this season so wish me luck! 😂


----------



## j.d.m.

That’s a good one. Hope he sticks around for ya. Good luck.


----------



## j.d.m.

Not always a terrible thing to go solo on public. But good luck anyway, I hit public around home when not up north, there is potential, but it’s tough.


----------



## turkeygirl

I like the name also, Sending Bucks to Heaven. Finally getting some cooler temps here so hopefully trail cam pics pick-up. Got a plot to redo this weekend.


----------



## WVbowProud

The Eager Beaver said:


> Hello everyone! Checking in from WA, the opposite side of the country from everyone else it seems.
> As it stands it looks like I'm riding solo on public land this season so wish me luck! 😂


Respect and good luck!


----------



## David42912

The Eager Beaver said:


> Hello everyone! Checking in from WA, the opposite side of the country from everyone else it seems.
> As it stands it looks like I'm riding solo on public land this season so wish me luck! 😂


I’m going solo on public land too wouldn’t want it any other way, good luck!


----------



## j.d.m.

Tomorrow this heat is supposed to crack. Upper 90’s last 2 weeks straight, highs in the 70’s this weekend. FINALLY!!!


----------



## The Eager Beaver

Ill toss another vote for y'all name Sending Bucks to Heaven.


----------



## WVbowProud

4 more vote yes we have a name

Jdm 
Turkeygirl
Eager beaver 
Wvbowproud 
Have voted yes so far.


----------



## lucian2722

I am good with that name.


----------



## NYyotekiller

I'm good with the name as well.


----------



## David42912

I’m good with that name.


----------



## Errorhead

I’ll make the 4th vote!


----------



## WVbowProud

Perfect, ty everybody


----------



## WVbowProud

I reached out again to the last 2 members that haven't checked in, hopefully hear from them. Either way, we have a name and are ready to start putting some points up. Lord willing I get a doe at least on opening day. That extra 50 points is clutch.


----------



## j.d.m.

I got my Inline 3 basically all set up and ready. Just need a quiver yet, and that bow is ready to kill. Hoping to get up north tomorrow and get some seed down. Temps are good, and rain in the forecast. Fingers crossed.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> I got my Inline 3 basically all set up and ready. Just need a quiver yet, and that bow is ready to kill. Hoping to get up north tomorrow and get some seed down. Temps are good, and rain in the forecast. Fingers crossed.


Good luck. Got rain the last few days so hoping some green stuff popping out of ours. Probably go check Sunday or Monday


----------



## WVbowProud

Checking the plot today, and going riding with the fam. Woke up to chilly Temps. Had to shoot my bow to scratch the itch. Come on Sept 24th


----------



## aeds151

Git it mowed. The urban hunt here starts sept 1. Then i gotta learn how to balance hunting urban 10 steps from back door and big tracts of public. I think i will do clover and chicory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeds151

Peekin over the grill. Long way from any rain or planting but they already out the kitchen winder browsing green briar. Looks like my tall tall 6er went 8 with eye guard


----------



## WVbowProud

aeds151 said:


> Peekin over the grill. Long way from any rain or planting but they already out the kitchen winder browsing green briar. Looks like my tall tall 6er went 7 with eye guard


Heck yeah, that's always a good way to start the day. Or finish the day. Or just happen during the day. I have a little 2 year old mainframe 8 with split brows that frequents our yard. Love seeing em up close. Hoping he sticks around. For next year lol


----------



## j.d.m.

No real pics on this pull. Too much activity down there yet with dropping trees making room for the orchard. But as I said, good buck don’t show until end of October. Hoping to get plots sprayed and or whatever needs done for this weekend. Plant next weekend hopefully. Still so damn dry. Everything is brown and crunchy.


----------



## j.d.m.

All my plots but one are brown and not growing. So I ended up putting fertilizer down on the one that was still holding on, and had most clover in it. If nothing else, the little rain we get this week might just get that plot to be the destination plot this fall. Hung one camera on a water hole. Next few weeks will be interesting.


----------



## WVbowProud

I pm'd 12 ringer about the 2 members that haven't checked in. If anybody sees untouchableness or nkybuck in a thread holler at em and tell em to get their butts to the team thread lol.


----------



## j.d.m.

There should be a reserve list for replacements if they don’t respond.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> There should be a reserve list for replacements if they don’t respond.


Yup. At this point it looks like we will get them replaced.


----------



## aeds151

WVbowProud said:


> Yup. At this point it looks like we will get them replaced.


They are very replaceable hunters anyway. If you know what I mean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

aeds151 said:


> They are very replaceable hunters anyway. If you know what I mean
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha now thats funny


----------



## j.d.m.

I had sent a pm earlier to those 2 giving another chance. As long as we don’t exceed the time frame for replacement request. If no other serious reason, I don’t understand why people sign up with no intention to participate. It’s like the people who get high on bidding in auctions with no intent to pay. I know not as big a deal, but still, every year there are how many that sign up, and never hear from them again. I’ve had guys sign up, check in, throw one or 2 posts in, then that’s last you hear from them. It’s too late by then to replace them, so your stuck. Takes the fun out of the contest when you are already down 2 guys worth of points potential. It’s all just for fun, but still.


----------



## j.d.m.

Untouchableness pm’d me back, asked to be replaced. Didn’t say why, but did request to be removed.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> Untouchableness pm’d me back, asked to be replaced. Didn’t say why, but did request to be removed.


Yup sent me the same message. No worries, there's always a couple that either don't participate or check in. I confirmed with 12ringer these 2 were no shows. We are on the list for replacements


----------



## lucian2722

What are you all bringing into the woods this year? 

- Bowtech Solution (60#/29")
- Victory VAP TKO V6 350 Spine
- 100 gr XL Annihilators


----------



## WVbowProud

Hoyt Axius Ultra
Black Eagle Carnivores, and a wide variety of 125g heads. Different mechs and fixed. Like to try em all.


----------



## lucian2722

WVbowProud said:


> Hoyt Axius Ultra
> Black Eagle Carnivores, and a wide variety of 125g heads. Different mechs and fixed. Like to try em all.


I have a Montec G5 in my quiver also. I had a hard time deciding between the anniilators, montecs and magnus black hornet ser razors.


----------



## WVbowProud

lucian2722 said:


> I have a Montec G5 in my quiver also. I had a hard time deciding between the anniilators, montecs and magnus black hornet ser razors.


Yup I can't decide so I take em all lol. I love that table your bow is on btw. Thing is beautiful.


----------



## David42912

Elite Kure. 70/29. 
Black Eagle Carnivore 250. 
Grim Reaper Hades 4 blade 150gr.


----------



## j.d.m.

I’ll post up pics when I get my inline all cleaned up. Have tape on it temporarily holding the sight wire in place and trigger button. Otherwise, most likely taking the Prime Inline 3 into the woods this year. I have a Bowtech Experience as my old primary, now backup bow.


----------



## RavinHood

Ive been moved to here gents


----------



## WVbowProud

RavinHood said:


> Ive been moved to here gents


Welcome aboard


----------



## WVbowProud

And glad to have ya!


----------



## nkybuck

Checking in from Northern Ky here. I hunt Kentucky, Ohio, and Indiana. Currently wrapped up in building a vacation home in Tennessee near Dale Hollow lake. So I may not participate much day to day but I will contribute when the time comes to be in the woods. Good luck to everyone. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yelton720

RavinHood said:


> Ive been moved to here gents


Man, you switch teams all because of a name? Just seems a little odd.


----------



## WVbowProud

yelton720 said:


> Man, you switch teams all because of a name? Just seems a little odd.


This ain't your team thread bud, kick rocks. That's my teammate your talking to.


----------



## WVbowProud

nkybuck said:


> Checking in from Northern Ky here. I hunt Kentucky, Ohio, and Indiana. Currently wrapped up in building a vacation home in Tennessee near Dale Hollow lake. So I may not participate much day to day but I will contribute when the time comes to be in the woods. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Glad to see ya here


----------



## yelton720

WVbowProud said:


> This ain't your team thread bud, kick rocks. That's my teammate your talking to.


Just asking, no need to get all defensive lol


----------



## WVbowProud

yelton720 said:


> Just asking, no need to get all defensive lol


Go'n get


----------



## RavinHood

yelton720 said:


> Man, you switch teams all because of a name? Just seems a little odd.


Didnt asked to move here. Just got placed on here. Didnt move here because of the team name.


----------



## j.d.m.

Welcome guys!! Good to have a full team. Ravin, good to be teammates again. Those Georgia deer are in trouble.


----------



## David42912

Couple of scrapes starting to show up. That bottom one was July 29, don’t think I’ve ever found one that early.


----------



## WVbowProud

David42912 said:


> View attachment 7680911
> View attachment 7680911
> View attachment 7680912
> 
> Couple of scrapes starting to show up. That bottom one was July 29, don’t think I’ve ever found one that early.


That'll get the blood pumping early lol


----------



## WVbowProud

38 days til the opener. Yes I am counting down


----------



## aeds151

Probably using my 2015 Xpedition Perfexion. Its the only bow I have ever had/shot. Not sure if it will even make it through this season. Not many bows with 32.5” DL to choose from and definitely none to go shoot at shops but it has been many miles, killed a deer every year, few bucks, and has survived falling 22ft, so I cant complain. Currently have a wtb for an atlas or highline


----------



## NYyotekiller

My main target buck is still growing. Starting to get excited for the season.


----------



## lucian2722

So this year I have the least amount of cameras in the woods I have had for a few years now so no great pics to share.

Got my first cell camera out in a spot with does who show up almost every day (last day time pic below) so hopefully will be able to contribute some points.

Put up a second cell camera on the family farm I married into this year and will be hunting for the first time but unfortunately the service must be bad there as it hasn't synced since the first day.

I had a post about the new property asking for advice I will try to link it to this thread and will take any new advice.









New Hunting Property - Any Tips?


Get to hunt a new plot of private property this fall (approx. 130 acres). Looking for some tips to hunt a property like this. No much information to go off of since I have not been able to get to the farm yet but hopefully will be able to at least once before season and get a cell camera put up...




www.archerytalk.com





I will put up some pics after opener when I can pull the sim card but I jumped 8 deer (2 smaller bucks) when I scouted for the first time so should be a good spot.

Its about a 3 hour drive so bummed about the camera not working. Good luck all!


----------



## j.d.m.

My in laws farm I hunt up north has crappy reception as well, so very limited areas to use cell cams. It’s almost a waist to have them for up there. It’s definitely getting closer to season, it’s dark when I leave for work now, so that’s usually the turning point for me on shifting over to hunting mode.


----------



## TyT10

Shooting a Mach 1 again. 70lbs. Light, smooth, and fast. Will be shooting Kudu Contour Plus 125g Left Bevel. Been shooting Cutthroat 125g LBs, but wanted to add a bleeder to the mix. Shot the Contour Plus 125 RB two years ago with great success. Sept 15th it’s on. As long as it’s under 80 degrees. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyT10

This guy daylighted again. Pretty solid rack for an 8 pointer. Had quite a few pics of him last year too, but never in the day. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> This guy daylighted again. Pretty solid rack for an 8 pointer. Had quite a few pics of him last year too, but never in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like


----------



## WVbowProud

Checking the food plot tomorrow and praying it took. Having to get a new rest, launcher arm keeps creeping up the more I shoot. Set screw won't hold it in place. Not feeling that this close to season, not at all. Anybody got big plans this weekend?


----------



## j.d.m.

I might get up to farm to spray plots now that weather is starting to change. I also got the call that my Nexus is back from Prime, so I might be playing with that. Otherwise, just more of my “to do list” before hunting season starts.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> I might get up to farm to spray plots now that weather is starting to change. I also got the call that my Nexus is back from Prime, so I might be playing with that. Otherwise, just more of my “to do list” before hunting season starts.


I understand, I'm painting a bedroom at some point this weekend. Hung shelves and and other stuff in our oldest boys room last night. Its amazing how the list has grown over the summer. Every time I think I'm close 🤣


----------



## The Eager Beaver

I'm shooting my 40# Martin recurve with black eagle vintage arrows that are 600 spine and 200 grain grizzly single bevel broadheads. This will be new broadheads and arrows compared to what I have shot past seasons so I'm very excited.
Going shooting later today after work and then this weekend I'm going to go scout some public land again


----------



## bsites9

One of the setups.


----------



## WVbowProud

Food plot coming along. The back half that was mostly rye is really coming in. Looks like we missed some spots with the brassica


----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## j.d.m.

Looking good. We still haven’t gotten any rain. All the grass in lawns is dead brown. I’m not sure I’ll get anything put down this year anymore. It’s getting pretty bad. 
Good thing though, I did get my Nexus 4 back tonight. Hope to get it set up this weekend and see if it’s any better.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> Looking good. We still haven’t gotten any rain. All the grass in lawns is dead brown. I’m not sure I’ll get anything put down this year anymore. It’s getting pretty bad.
> Good thing though, I did get my Nexus 4 back tonight. Hope to get it set up this weekend and see if it’s any better.


It usually is starting to get drought conditions here this time of year. Been crazy wet. Hope it changes for yall. 

I had to dial everything back in on my bow today. New rest, tuned and start over with the sight. At least I know what number tape to use lol


----------



## NYyotekiller

This guy is starting to get my attention. 









He’s showing up regularly on a small 20 acre parcel that I own just down the road from my house. Hoping he hangs around until the season opens on October 1st.


----------



## David42912

NYyotekiller said:


> This guy is starting to get my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He’s showing up regularly on a small 20 acre parcel that I own just down the road from my house. Hoping he hangs around until the season opens on October 1st.


Great buck, hope you get a shot at him. Is that pic at a food source or just passing through?


----------



## WVbowProud

NYyotekiller said:


> This guy is starting to get my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He’s showing up regularly on a small 20 acre parcel that I own just down the road from my house. Hoping he hangs around until the season opens on October 1st.


He has my attention to lol, that's a good deer


----------



## NYyotekiller

David42912 said:


> Great buck, hope you get a shot at him. Is that pic at a food source or just passing through?


It’s at a spot in between one of my clover fields and a bedding area on a south facing slope.


----------



## j.d.m.

It won’t be long now, pics are showing the deer hide changing over to their winter coat. Very soon will be velvet dropping, and game on.


----------



## TyT10

NYyotekiller said:


> This guy is starting to get my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He’s showing up regularly on a small 20 acre parcel that I own just down the road from my house. Hoping he hangs around until the season opens on October 1st.


Real good buck man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

whew....I need to start drawing a paycheck for this.....the dust and smoke are settling with replacements and no-shows, etc....RAVINHOOD it out...you new most up to date roster is below....good luck this season...


aeds151bsites9David42912Errorheadj.d.m.Lhurjuilucian2722dave89294Nyyotekilleroutwraage1The Eager BeaverturkeygirlTyT10nkybuckWVbowProud


----------



## j.d.m.

Oh, so the dust stirring around Ravinhood is finally settled. Best of luck to him in whatever he’s got going on.
I did a basic setup of my Nexus last night. Through an arrow or 2 through paper, not looking promising. I’ll give it a thorough setup and tryout, but first time through the paper is indicating same issues it had before it went back to Prime. Most want to say it’s me over on the Prime forum, but the Inline tunes up perfect, so, not buying it that it’s me anymore.


----------



## The Eager Beaver

Did i miss something with ravinhood? I feel like I read everything on this thread and I'm still confused


----------



## WVbowProud

The Eager Beaver said:


> Did i miss something with ravinhood? I feel like I read everything on this thread and I'm still confused


We got ravin hood b4 nkybuck checked in. To keep teams even he moved him back off and left us with original member nkybuck


----------



## The Eager Beaver

Ah, roger that.


----------



## j.d.m.

WVbowProud said:


> We got ravin hood b4 nkybuck checked in. To keep teams even he moved him back off and left us with original member nkybuck


Actually he was supposed to be Untouchablness replacement, then some sorta issues and Joe replaced him with dave89294. Dave is our new member, and our team is whole. I just haven’t reached out to Dave yet, so if someone else gets to it.. please do. 
I was on a team with Ravinhood before. He was a solid dude, put down a big buck especially for Georgia. Then the next year, even though we won 1st place, he said he wasn’t doing the contest due to schedule and what not. Fast forward to this season, and it seems he has something going on again and just bailed on the contest all together. So we now have Dave.
Well, my Nexus is paper tuned at 15’ with bare shafts. See if it holds true out to 20 yards once I get a sight on it. It does bother me that the bow was custom tuned from Prime and I had to still shim it, and adjust the cable guard. So now my cable is touching the cam again. At least it’s only touching and not full out rubbing like before. I can feel the difference in the full draw hold though that they changed something. It doesn’t torque like hell at the last 1” of draw. See how it goes.


----------



## WVbowProud

Well that is clear as mud 😆


----------



## turkeygirl

Awesome buck NYyotekiller! He' a beauty!
Got all my food plots done as of last weekend. No more clover mowing. Just need to check stands and make sure shootings lanes are clear. Probably do that this week after work and next weekend. Rain forecasted for tonight through Tuesday so it looks good for getting those fall plots going!


----------



## j.d.m.

Lucky you, if I get up this weekend, I may get some seed down and hope for the best.


----------



## Errorhead

I got on the tractor for a couple hours today, got about 2 acres of growed up weeds and sweet gums ready for something. I need to lime it but……$! I’ll mow the other 7-8 acres, and plant something else there in the spring. I got three stands up yesterday, just three more weeks!!


----------



## NYyotekiller

Still two weeks away from doing my fall plots here in New York. I’m hoping to spray this week sometime so everything will be good and dead for tilling time. I used to plant earlier than that like this past weekend and had poor results. Dry weather and plants being too mature were the two reasons that I’ve since switched to the later planting date. 

Hoping that we get some more rain this week so the ground isn’t like dust. We’re somewhere around 8” shy on average rainfall here near me.


----------



## TyT10

Sent nykbuck a pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

He checked in, said he was building a vaca home right now, but will participate more when season starts.


----------



## TyT10

j.d.m. said:


> He checked in, said he was building a vaca home right now, but will participate more when season starts.


Thanks. Didn’t see the check in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

Looks like aeds got himself banned. Saw that one coming. Don't know how long for though. He was trolling extra hard lately lol


----------



## WVbowProud

Finally have a shooter on cam. Missed this guy last year and now I'm glad I did. He's probably put on 15 inches at least. Hoping and praying for a chance to redeem myself


----------



## The Eager Beaver

Am I the only one here not shooting compound?

I need a new string me thinks for my recurve bow and am feeling overwhelmed by the options. Should i make a separate thread in the trad section of the forum or would someone here happen to have a good deal of info on strings that i could pick your brain? Not sure how much of that info on strings will translate between compound and "trad" bows. Thanks in advance for any help and sorry for stupid question, dont worry I have plenty more


----------



## The Eager Beaver

Also WV that buck looks great!


----------



## WVbowProud

The Eager Beaver said:


> Also WV that buck looks great!


Thank ya! I honestly know nothing about trad stuff. You would prob have the best amount of info in the traditional threads. It dives deep over there


----------



## The Eager Beaver

Roger that ill be over yander for my replacement string


----------



## j.d.m.

I would think trad strings could be made out of whatever material is being used today. The old “trad” way was dineema?? I think the name is. I know they like “Flemish” style, but that’s if you want to stay true traditional. I know I would just make one up with modern materials and be done. That’s just me.


----------



## TyT10

How did everyone do for last season?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Errorhead

j.d.m. said:


> I would think trad strings could be made out of whatever material is being used today. The old “trad” way was dineema?? I think the name is. I know they like “Flemish” style, but that’s if you want to stay true traditional. I know I would just make one up with modern materials and be done. That’s just me.


I shot Trad for 27 years but my eyesight and other reasons sent me back to compounds, probably better for me really. Anyway, not all recurves and longbows can use modern materials, some fast flight string materials will cause serious damage to bow nocks if the bow is not designed for the smaller, no stretch materials. Before ordering strings, find out from the bowyer if it can handle the modern stuff.


----------



## Errorhead

TyT10 said:


> How did everyone do for last season?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One Turkey, one hog, and four does. Let a lot of small bucks pass, hopefully they growed up some!


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> How did everyone do for last season?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 does and a buck. 111 7/8 was his score. That was my best so far. Passed a lot of 1 and 2 year Olds waiting. That was Only second year hunting. Hoping to at the very least break into the 120s. Potential for higher in both places I spend most of my time but as a newer hunter if the best buck I've ever had in front of me walks out I'm not gonna pass him.








This is that 10 last year I missed.


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> How did everyone do for last season?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How'd yours go?


----------



## j.d.m.

I got a doe last year. I’m always good for the doe, I always have good buck in my area I hunt, but getting on them has been challenging. Not to get anyone upset, but I don’t shoot small buck. I always go for at least something bigger then the last buck I shot kinda thing. I just don’t try shoot young buck on our private ground. 
Plus last year was a challenging year for me. I had neck/ spine surgery due to 2 bad cervical discs right at my shoulder level, so I had nerve pinch and loss of strength in my arms. It was even a challenge to use a crossbow for hunting. I also got Covid right in middle of October, so even though It wasnt a serious illness for me, it still wiped out some energy and held me back. I’m pumped for this year though. Got the new Prime bows shooting well, and I’m back to being able to pull close to 50 lbs at least. If only the weather would have cooperated, my plots would be killer, and my odds would be better as well. I’m still positive and hopefull for this season though. I’m in a big buck contest with a few guys at work, and the pot has grown high enough to pay for the bow I bought this summer, so hunting for a big buck has become a higher priority.


----------



## David42912

Killed a doe and small buck last year. I’m just a meat hunter tbh, shoot what makes you happy.


----------



## TyT10

WVbowProud said:


> How'd yours go?













Killed this 129 and change 8pt. Real old buck. Killed some old ones in the past, but never had a deer taste so bad. He was rutted up to the max. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> Killed this 129 and change 8pt. Real old buck. Killed some old ones in the past, but never had a deer taste so bad. He was rutted up to the max.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup thats why my buck last year went mostly to jerky. Not a big fan of testosterone laden meat.


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> Killed this 129 and change 8pt. Real old buck. Killed some old ones in the past, but never had a deer taste so bad. He was rutted up to the max.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And nice deer!


----------



## WVbowProud

Not only does he have a unicorn horn, looks like he has an inside sticker when his head is turned a little. Neat buck. Be hard for me not to shoot him at this point in my hunting career.


----------



## j.d.m.

Very cool buck.


----------



## WVbowProud

Split brow too. Can't tell in the night pics I just got but this one in the spring you can see it pretty good. Blows my mind. When we got this land we all said ah we will just take the kids to hunt over there. It's turning out to have some pretty good potential.


----------



## turkeygirl

Last year tagged an 8 during archery, on November 6, 1 doe during gun season and 1 doe during late muzzleloader. Will see what happens this year! Once the corn gets chopped, deer will be moving around better and can really get an idea of what's around


----------



## j.d.m.

I hope the new guy Dave checks in soon. I did send a message to him, but no response to it or on here. Hope we didn’t get a dud for a replacement. If so, so be it at this point. Most teams have people who don’t get a deer anyway and still win or are at top 5. I have a good feeling about this year.


----------



## WVbowProud

Yup, last year the team I was on had 6 or 7 inactive and we still hung in there. I'm feeling pretty good about this year too. Really enjoy seeing how people's seasons turn out, and the comraderie aspect of it. Good stuff.


----------



## OlJanet

Im looking at all the team threads. Are you guys full? Anyone not join, check in or missing?


----------



## TyT10

No chance of getting Ravinhood back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Ill ask him and see what he says. I picked up 276 acres with running water

Here are some photos

















My batteries have died


----------



## j.d.m.

So what’s going on Ravinhood?


----------



## Finnbow

Here is Bert.


----------



## WVbowProud

OlJanet said:


> Im looking at all the team threads. Are you guys full? Anyone not join, check in or missing?


Well we had one get banned but I don't know how any of that works. Would have to check with admin in charge 12 ringer


----------



## RavinHood

j.d.m. said:


> So what’s going on Ravinhood?


I think we were on the winning team together a few years ago


----------



## j.d.m.

Yes, we were. 1800 or bust. We had a blast that year. 
so,are you back on here with us?


----------



## RavinHood

Waiting for the approval from ringer


----------



## OlJanet

WVbowProud said:


> Well we had one get banned but I don't know how any of that works. Would have to check with admin in charge 12 ringer


Well thats only temporary so it might be full here. I will check in again with them thanks for time.


----------



## NYyotekiller

TyT10 said:


> How did everyone do for last season?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a great year last year. I ended up getting my target buck that I had been after for the previous two seasons. He scored 129 -7/8” but his body was bigger than his antlers. Figured he was 5.5 years old.


----------



## j.d.m.

If we do as good this season as all you guys did last, we will be up there pretty good. 
Have any of you guys had luck planting seed Labor Day weekend, and had good crop for hunting season? October timeframe.That’s really only 60 days if it germinates right away. Every time I check weather app, the days that were supposed to be rain, keep changing to sunny and 87°. I just feel like it would be a waist. 
Second note, I hope to get my Nexus dialed in today, and then I’ll have a choice between that and the Inline 3 to take into the woods. Probably both just because, why not…


----------



## TyT10

I will be planting real soon. Try to plan it around weather patterns so it gets at least one good rain to kick start it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

That’s what I’ve been waiting for… our rainfall is pretty low and bad this year. Doesn’t look like much help coming next 2 weeks either. I’ve never planted this late. If nothing else, I’ll leave one plot alone, and do the others. Even if that means it’s only prepping for next year.


----------



## NYyotekiller

j.d.m. said:


> Have any of you guys had luck planting seed Labor Day weekend, and had good crop for hunting season? October timeframe.That’s really only 60 days if it germinates right away. Every time I check weather app, the days that were supposed to be rain, keep changing to sunny and 87°. I just feel like it would be a waist.


I've been planting on Labor Day now for going on ten years now with excellent results. Any earlier than that and the plants are typically too mature and the deer don't consume them like they do if they are younger. I also look to the forecast and see if rains are in the future

I plant a cereal grain mix AKA Paul Knox's mix that he developed. Look to post #50 earlier in this thread for my recipe if your curious.


----------



## RavinHood

Sci am back managing a shop and we are suppose to be getting in our winter seed in the next week or so


----------



## WVbowProud

Well found a big buck on the side of the road above my work. Can't tell which one because whoever hit it cut is head off. That's where my best pics were coming from too. Hoping it wasn't the ten I am after. No way to yell right now. Not going back in to check cam for awhile. Don't like it, but that's the way it goes I reckon.


----------



## j.d.m.

That stinks. Kinda the same feeling when the neighbor shows off the buck in the barn, and it’s the one you’ve been after for 2 years.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> That stinks. Kinda the same feeling when the neighbor shows off the buck in the barn, and it’s the one you’ve been after for 2 years.


Yup deer hunting can be a roller coaster. The kind that make you wanna puke sometimes lol


----------



## TyT10

Anyone getting good pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Crows… that’s it.


----------



## WVbowProud

Was at 1 site today but pulled card a week ago so didn't bother. Building a box blind for wife and kids to hunt out of when they want to go so don't expect to see much while the work is going on. Should wrap it up next week.


----------



## WVbowProud

Probably check behind work Saturday. Pretty sporadic over there though until mid to late October.


----------



## TyT10

Just getting doe pics here and small bucks. That pretty good 8pt disappeared. Have a planting plan for the 7th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> Just getting doe pics here and small bucks. That pretty good 8pt disappeared. Have a planting plan for the 7th.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup its that time. Everything here flip flops too. My BIL got some pics of a ten we have had our eyes on. Narrow rack but his tines have put on a ton of length the last few weeks. Be happy if I saw him in the woods.


----------



## j.d.m.

I guess at this point, we are still unsure of who is on or off the team, and the replacement we “were” given, Dave, hasn’t responded yet to pm, or the thread. So the replacement for the replacement for the original is still Mia. Our team is what it is at this point. There is a lot going on around me this weekend, so I may or may not get up north to do plots. It’s a good weekend for it, but so much other stuff going on right now. The deer are loosing the summer coats, so it won’t be long now till hard horns show up without velvet.


----------



## nkybuck

Just skimmed post sorry I'm not more active will get into it more as season progresses. Looks like we have a solid team. Tomorrow will be the 2nd time I've missed the Ky opener in 20yrs but I'll be after them come October always been good for 100 plus points good luck and be safe team. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeygirl

Anyone seeing any bucks out of velvet yet? Still waiting on that first trail cam pic here in NY. Will be gone next week in SD for whitetail...first couple days look crazy warm, definitely not temps I'm use to hunting in NY!


----------



## j.d.m.

This is the normal now for us in north east USA. Our leaves don’t stArt changing till November anymore, and half of November is in the upper 60’s into Thanksgiving. It’s like this every year now, and really messes with the rut.


----------



## TyT10

It’s been doing the same in MO for the last few years. Makes the rut sporadic at best in late Oct early Nov. when it used to be rocking. Then when gun season hits they are going nuts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

They don’t even go nuts in gun season. It’s been a slow few years, and weather is always warm. I hardly ever see the chasing and grunting that used to happen like crazy. I’ve had to literally jump out of the way of doe being pushed hard by multiple rutted up buck, just so I didn’t get run over. Didn’t even have time to think about pulling back the bow. They were great memories, I’ll never forget, but I haven’t seen a season like that in over 6 years. They want it up in the upper 80’s yet all week. Season opens in the unit I live in, in 1 week. I wouldn’t even think about sitting out there with the bugs and heat. Just not enjoyable. My pool will keep getting used as long as it stays hot out like this.


----------



## WVbowProud

turkeygirl said:


> Anyone seeing any bucks out of velvet yet? Still waiting on that first trail cam pic here in NY. Will be gone next week in SD for whitetail...first couple days look crazy warm, definitely not temps I'm use to hunting in NY!











Starting to go to hard horns here. Gets me all fired up. I don't have any yet but coworker sent me this one.


----------



## j.d.m.

That looks like the one that got hit on the road up near us. It has velvet yet though. That’s enough to get ya excited.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> That looks like the one that got hit on the road up near us. It has velvet yet though. That’s enough to get ya excited.


Yup, I'm honestly more excited to take my boy after his first deer this year then anything. Don't get me wrong, I am chomping at the bit, but to see how wound up he is is great. Has his hunting pack that is as big as him packed already and we have 3 weeks til the opener 🤣


----------



## TyT10

WVbowProud said:


> Yup, I'm honestly more excited to take my boy after his first deer this year then anything. Don't get me wrong, I am chomping at the bit, but to see how wound up he is is great. Has his hunting pack that is as big as him packed already and we have 3 weeks til the opener [emoji1787]


That’s awesome. How old is he? I have a 6 year old boy that shoots with me all the time. Going to have him sit in the blind w me this year some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> That’s awesome. How old is he? I have a 6 year old boy that shoots with me all the time. Going to have him sit in the blind w me this year some.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hes 6. Have a crossbow he's been shooting with. He has a Bear brave as well but he's a lot of poundage away from killing with that sucker lol.


----------



## turkeygirl

Wow, that's a good looking buck!


----------



## WVbowProud

Neighborhood buck went from full velvet to hard horned overnight. He then went to rubbing and making a scrape on the edge of our yard. Pretty neat to sit on the porch and watch him acting out.


----------



## j.d.m.

Sweet. It’s definitely getting close.


----------



## WVbowProud

Absolutely!


----------



## Errorhead

Well I’m up tree right now, in a misty rain, saw a small spike buck at 18 yards, going give him a few more years. It’s good to be back in the woods!


----------



## WVbowProud

Errorhead said:


> Well I’m up tree right now, in a misty rain, saw a small spike buck at 18 yards, going give him a few more years. It’s good to be back in the woods!


Enjoy, I'll be in similar circumstances 2 weeks! Hope a monster shows up for ya!


----------



## j.d.m.

Good luck!! It’s a few more weeks for me yet too.


----------



## WVbowProud

Squirrel season opened today here. I'm hoping to get a pic of my son with one here shortly.


----------



## David42912

Public land opens Thursday here, getting real close. I’m ready for this heat and humidity to get out of here though.


----------



## WVbowProud

Seems to be cooling off a touch here. Low 70s and upper 60s during days, low 50s and 40s at night. Seeing the few early leaves blowing in the wind. Loving it.


----------



## jewote6486

Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Got this other day… what a cheap hunk of junk. Amazing though, all the parts were there, it assembled easy enough, but wow is everything thin and cheap.


----------



## David42912

WVbowProud said:


> Seems to be cooling off a touch here. Low 70s and upper 60s during days, low 50s and 40s at night. Seeing the few early leaves blowing in the wind. Loving it.


Sounds great, I won’t see those temps till November lol.


----------



## David42912

j.d.m. said:


> Got this other day… what a cheap hunk of junk. Amazing though, all the parts were there, it assembled easy enough, but wow is everything thin and cheap.
> View attachment 7696532


That mesh stuff is comfy though.


----------



## WVbowProud

David42912 said:


> Sounds great, I won’t see those temps till November lol.


Man that would be a rough November here, rut would be a midnight exclusive lol


----------



## NYyotekiller

I’ve been busy the last few weekends preparing for the upcoming season. 

I planted 4 of my cereal grain plots and relocated one of my blinds. Now we just wait and watch our cell cameras in anticipation of October 1st.


----------



## j.d.m.

I wanted to get up north for the weekend, but time ran out. Rain all day today, and I was caught up yesterday. So now it’s just a mow and hope. Hopefully I can get my bows all set final and ready. I need to go through my clothes and wash everything, prep for the early”warm” season.


----------



## nkybuck

Delivered appliances to the house this weekend. I'm dedicated to the house and a fishing tourney til mid October I work evenings so I'll try to get out for a free morning scouting/ hunting sessions to check out my stands and get some cameras out. Tuesday I'm going to my urban properties to get permission filled out and get some cameras up. I'll be hunting with a Mathews Z7. Last year I took 2 slickheads the last 2 weeks of Ky season. Been busting my butt on this Tn house all summer but its about time for some stand time.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

Looks like you about got her whipped


----------



## nkybuck

Hvac drywall and finish work is pretty much all that's left. I've had alot of help the only things we didn't do ourself was the shell and concrete. Put a camera out down there today on some corn don't plan on hunting there but ya never know. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Eager Beaver

Ive been out a few times to the public land north of me and seen a whole bunch of nothing. I take the girl on a bike ride to the river and and she goes "bet you wish you had your bow huh dad?" 

Grr does anyone else feel like they see way more deer (and turkey) where you are not allowed to shoot them?


----------



## The Eager Beaver

Glad to see others are seeing some big boys at least!


----------



## lucian2722

Not too much buck activity on my one cell camera I have in the woods that is actually working.

One fork and one spike.










A friend did get this buck on his camera. Have permission to hunt the property so may sit there later in the season.










Hopefully the cell camera on my opening day spot that is not sending to my phone has some better pictures.

5 more days!


----------



## nkybuck

Put 4 cameras out today. 3 in my urban area and one on a bean field in indy. They are hammering the beans will do some stand maintenance in the next couple of weeks got a little guy on my cell cam hope to get 2 more of those out next week.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

Going to do some stand maintenance today myself, and some card swaps. Fingers crossed for some shooters


----------



## TyT10

Those beans look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

I’m on call this weekend for work, but I’m gonna try to get out Saturday for our local area opener. Hope I can put a doe down already.


----------



## WVbowProud

Got the blind for the family outings mostly finished today. Couple shelves to put in and some trimming and cracks to fill. It's functional and out of the weather though, so wife and kiddos can hint in the lap of luxury🤣


----------



## WVbowProud

Pulled a card at the lease, had it on video. SD card didn't work with video. Over 1000 videos of black. Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## TyT10

Well, tomorrow is opening day here in MO. Nothing big enough to risk scenting up the good spots. Might do a quick evening sit a good doe spot. Good luck to everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

Finally got somewhere with the SD card, have some bucks I would def be tickled to run into


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> Well, tomorrow is opening day here in MO. Nothing big enough to risk scenting up the good spots. Might do a quick evening sit a good doe spot. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck!


----------



## j.d.m.

Ouch. Hate when that happens. I e already forgot to turn the camera on, talk about disappointment. Go up for first day and have no pics at all.
That box blind looks good. I have wood saved just for that reason. Plan was to make a few of them around the good spots for my daughter to hunt, as well as the father in law when he gets older. Keep the old guy happy, let’s me keep hunting. Lol.


----------



## David42912

Opening day, gonna try and get out this evening time permitting, if not Friday for sure. 
A “cold front” is here high’s in the mid 80’s lows in the mid to upper 60’s.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> Ouch. Hate when that happens. I e already forgot to turn the camera on, talk about disappointment. Go up for first day and have no pics at all.
> That box blind looks good. I have wood saved just for that reason. Plan was to make a few of them around the good spots for my daughter to hunt, as well as the father in law when he gets older. Keep the old guy happy, let’s me keep hunting. Lol.


Thank you, and Exactly. If it gets me in the woods more I am all for it lol.
Turns out the card did take the video but the way it is formatted only apple would read it. Luckily the wife's laptop got me the win. I have done the forget to turn the camera on several times. Usually the cams that are farthest away of course 🤣


----------



## WVbowProud

David42912 said:


> Opening day, gonna try and get out this evening time permitting, if not Friday for sure.
> A “cold front” is here high’s in the mid 80’s lows in the mid to upper 60’s.


Good luck!


----------



## nkybuck

A friend of mine whacked this one Tuesday evening. I'm getting stuff together slowly hoping for a morning hunt in my near future.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

Nice deer


----------



## TyT10

Love those long eye guards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David42912

Had a spike come in to 30 yards to the oaks, almost shot him but held off, going to try it again tomorrow evening. Felt good to be in a tree again
good luck!


----------



## j.d.m.

Umpfffff. Just did a 16hr day and am on call all weekend. Season opening will be an exciting welcome to my lifestyle right now.


----------



## lucian2722

First time hunting in a saddle. Late start due to thunderstorm but extremely calm now.


----------



## WVbowProud

Good luck out there, hope a monster walks in


----------



## TyT10

I’m gonna head out tonight. Not a big fan of sweating like crazy in the stand, but wind is good and it’s a pretty decent spot for doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Just took a drive to check out the local properties I hunt, just to see what’s planted. 90% is corn. The one field that does matter though usually for late season, is beans, so that will be good if needed. We are back in mid 80’s again, too hot to think about hunting.


----------



## WVbowProud

Opening day here is looking pretty hot. Still at least gonna get my son out that AM. Hoping for a nice cool evening sit but not looking good.


----------



## aeds151

Ooooooh Boys


----------



## WVbowProud

aeds151 said:


> Ooooooh Boys


He lives! Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats on what looks like a double?? Sorry hard to tell. The photos don’t work right formatted like that for me. Nice buck. Way to be the first on the board!!!


----------



## WVbowProud

Yup we got us some points!


----------



## aeds151

Ya I got temp banned for using the word “twerp”. Had to put the internet away and get my head in the game, 3 times a day food plot water and repent for my meany online words of course. I killed “turkey foot” labor day weekend. He was a stupid tall narrow 6 last year with each horn looking like a turkey foot. I posted a still pic from july when he came through with his sons. He hit the ground full velvet within 20mins of first sit of season. He couldnt help himself to the domain hot chic i planted in august. Was not expecting that. I took the little doe friday and bear hunted saturday. Unlimited deer tags in urban hunt. Statewide deer this weekend.


----------



## WVbowProud

Nice man, awesome way to start the season.


----------



## nkybuck

Congrats were on the board.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## aeds151

nkybuck said:


> Congrats were on the board.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


How do we get the points counted?


----------



## lucian2722

Well... I thought I had us some point on opening day. Shot a fork in the afternoon on Saturday. Clean pass through, arrow was buried in the ground with blood covering the fletchings. 

Gave it some time and tracked it for ~40 yards then backed out. Found a good amount of blood when we came back out but after another ~100 yards the blood stopped. Looked until midnight and then did a grid search most of the day Sunday.

Never found another drop of blood or the deer. Extremely tough way to start the season. Hoping I catch him on my camera at some point but, unfortunately, I truly believe it was a lethal shot. 

First deer I have shot that I did not find. Horrible feeling.


----------



## Errorhead

aeds151 said:


> How do we get the points counted?


Hey aeds151,
Go to: 








19th Annual AT Deer Contest Check-In Station


Please use this thread ONLY to post pics and details of your successful hunt! Please be reminded of the RULES..... https://www.archerytalk.com/threads/19th-annual-at-deer-contest-2022-2023-rules.6113790/ Your bow MUST be featured in the photo, no bow, no points - sorry! Good luck and...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## j.d.m.

Please remember the rules so your entries aren’t rejected. I’ve seen issues with entries submitted after 10 days of kill, get rejected same for bow in pic and other info.


----------



## aeds151

j.d.m. said:


> Please remember the rules so your entries aren’t rejected. I’ve seen issues with entries submitted after 10 days of kill, get rejected same for bow in pic and other info.


I submitted pics for points. Its gonna be almost 100 degrees all week into the archery state wide opener


----------



## Errorhead

aeds151 said:


> I submitted pics for points. Its gonna be almost 100 degrees all week into the archery state wide opener





aeds151 said:


> I submitted pics for points. Its gonna be almost 100 degrees all week into the archery state wide opener


Ok we'll get 50 points for the doe, but you will have to put a tape to that buck for a score. Look on the Pope and Young website for a score sheet with some directions. If you got any questions let me know, I "used" to be a measurer for the P&Y club but let my job take me off of the list many years ago, but I still remember how to score a typical. LOL


----------



## TyT10

aeds151 said:


> Ooooooh Boys


Well done! Score him and post it. Way to break the ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeds151

Errorhead said:


> Ok we'll get 50 points for the doe, but you will have to put a tape to that buck for a score. Look on the Pope and Young website for a score sheet with some directions. If you got any questions let me know, I "used" to be a measurer for the P&Y club but let my job take me off of the list many years ago, but I still remember how to score a typical. LOL


Oh man, i dropped it off at taxidermist. Shoulder mount coming in march. He swore up and down he couldnt save the velvet but i think he just didnt want to do the injections.


----------



## WVbowProud

aeds151 said:


> Oh man, i dropped it off at taxidermist. Shoulder mount coming in march. He swore up and down he couldnt save the velvet but i think he just didnt want to do the injections.


You might be able to call him and get a score, worth a try


----------



## Errorhead

WVbowProud said:


> You might be able to call him and get a score, worth a try


Yea for these AT contest, you don’t have to be super accurate. Nice deer, but I don’t think it’s breaking any records, so a gross score, not net, is all they are looking for here.


----------



## j.d.m.

If you don’t get a score from him, at the very least you will get 50 points for it. If you still can hunt buck, you can replace the first buck with second one.


----------



## TyT10

I’m sure you’re taxidermist will score him for you real quick. As much as we pay them it shouldn’t be an issue. Congrats again. Really cool to drop one with velvet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller

Had my main target buck showed up again last night after two weeks of not seeing him. Waiting on October 1st now.


----------



## WVbowProud

2 days here. Typically scrapes don't show up at my main spot til end of October but they are wearing out the saddle and ridge already. Good sign!


----------



## bsites9

I did some scouting on my private spot a couple of days ago. Put cameras on a couple community scrapes that attract deer year after year, and also prepped a mock scrape that I have a hunch will be a deer magnet due to it's location. Youth weekend is this weekend, so I'll be there just hanging out with the guys and their kids and will check the cameras to see if I'm getting anything good in the first week of having the cameras out. October 1st can't get here soon enough!


----------



## turkeygirl

Just waiting to season open here October 1st, though I probably won't put any serious time in until mid to late October. Had an amazing time hunting in SD and shot a really nice buck, shot looked good but in the end all I can figure is hit more shoulder, we tracked it forever...blood started out not great, then picked up and looked great, then all but quit. Tracked it twice, right up till I had to leave to fly home, probably tracked near a half mile or so. It was a bummer but time to climb back in the saddle and make it count here at home


----------



## WVbowProud

Have my boy out this am. Of course yesterday I started headache fever and all that good stuff. Couldn't break his heart on the opener though.


----------



## j.d.m.

It’s beautiful out here finally. I may get out for an evening sit locally just for the heck of it. Looking for just a doe right now. Next weekend it’s on..


----------



## aeds151

WVbowProud said:


> Have my boy out this am. Of course yesterday I started headache fever and all that good stuff. Couldn't break his heart on the opener though.


Dang. Hope you are better, i got covid out the way 3 weeks ago. Last year it ruined my season having gotten it twice last year.


----------



## WVbowProud

aeds151 said:


> Dang. Hope you are better, i got covid out the way 3 weeks ago. Last year it ruined my season having gotten it twice last year.


Yup and thank ya. Only lasted about 18 hours. Passed out freezing cold yesterday afternoon with two blankets a hoody fleece pants and a heating pad, then woke up drenched in sweat but felt fine. Same way with my oldest boy. Hit him about 2 yesterday afternoon was fine when he woke up this morning. 

Wife and kids all got covid my 3rd day of rutcation last year. Luckily I had already killed one buck. We've had it a couple times since. Don't even test anymore, don't want to know lol.


----------



## j.d.m.

WVbowProud said:


> Wife and kids all got covid my 3rd day of rutcation last year. Luckily I had already killed one buck. We've had it a couple times since. Don't even test anymore, don't want to know lol.


This is what should have happened from the start. We should have never been testing and treating this whole thing like they did. Covid was always around, and will always be around, we just got played by the organization that wants to rule and control us. 
okay, I said my piece, not trying to shift the topic. 
I have 90% of my stuff ready for season. I didn’t get out yesterday, but I’m getting other stuff out of the way so I can go up north for a week or so without interruption. I’m trying to finish up my bow and all I need is a quiver set up. Fighting with Prime on the mounts, but think I’ll have to put a crappy old one on for now.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> This is what should have happened from the start. We should have never been testing and treating this whole thing like they did. Covid was always around, and will always be around, we just got played by the organization that wants to rule and control us.
> okay, I said my piece, not trying to shift the topic.
> I have 90% of my stuff ready for season. I didn’t get out yesterday, but I’m getting other stuff out of the way so I can go up north for a week or


I'm ready just waiting on the opportunity. Had a pretty good 8 that had showed up 4 nights in a row I was hoping to tag. Got out there but he didn't show up til after dark of course.


----------



## David42912

The wife and I were sick Friday, with Covid like symptoms, of course this happened on the coolest day of the year lol…Went yesterday evening and had a doe just out of range. Looking like that hurricane is going to hit Florida and then up the coast to SC, so next weekend will probably be a wash who knows.


----------



## WVbowProud

David42912 said:


> The wife and I were sick Friday, with Covid like symptoms, of course this happened on the coolest day of the year lol…Went yesterday evening and had a doe just out of range. Looking like that hurricane is going to hit Florida and then up the coast to SC, so next weekend will probably be a wash who knows.


Sounds about right lol


----------



## Errorhead

From the score update thread:

DOESTROYERS increasing their lead over the field...someone on Team 7 please let aeds151 that I need a score for his buck, along with the harvest data.


----------



## bsites9

I went to my private land spot over the weekend. It was youth weekend here in Va, and wanted to hang out with my buddies and their kids. No one killed anything. Did a little last minute scouting afterwards. Last year the acorns were almost non existent, making it really tough to locate the deer in the mountains. This year, you can't walk an oak ridge or hollow without stepping on them. So I'll be targeting the oaks next to the thickest bedding...I.E., mountain laurel. 

Also checked the camera on the mock scrape I made last Sunday. Deer were in it later the same day, and have been there every day this week. No shooter bucks yet, but they'll show themselves.


----------



## WVbowProud

Looks like I have plenty to target at the lease, hopefully can be there when they are this weekend.


----------



## j.d.m.

Nice young buck with great genetics. That 3 rd pic is a nice one. Good luck with them.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> Nice young buck with great genetics. That 3 rd pic is a nice one. Good luck with them.


Yup I passed him last year I believe. Same rack just a couple inches wider and taller. Not gonna lie if I see that ten I can't pass him. I know he could turn into something better but having only killed 2 bucks I ain't passing him lol


----------



## The Eager Beaver

Part 1 for me is over for deer. It picks up for a short "late season Archery" from 11/23-12/09 i believe so fingers crossed the snow will help me find something. Good luck to the rest of you that have seasons about to start.


----------



## j.d.m.

Wow, part 1 done already?? We haven’t even started yet. Lol. Hope part 2 is better for ya.


----------



## The Eager Beaver

Yeah for deer it is archery September 1st-24th. Then moves to rifle and then muzzle loader and then i get my second chance just before Thanksgiving. It does seem to start earlier than other states.

I did run into my friend the lady moose that I saw a few times in the spring and also once last fall. She now has a boy friend and seemed very curious. I apologize about the poor cellphone quality. 
Moose always get my heart racing a bit, they are dang impressive, even these "little" young ones. After that first picture they came a little closer to investigate, to the point that i had to back out a bit and they just stepped over the property line fence like it wasn't even there.


----------



## WVbowProud

That's downright impressive


----------



## j.d.m.

Very cool. Never seen a moose in the wild.


----------



## nkybuck

One more weekend at the lake house then I'm going to start getting some stand time in first sit will be next Saturday eve haven't decided where yet. I'll wait till then and see what the wind is doing and go from there. Good luck to everyone who opens this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Eager Beaver

j.d.m. said:


> Very cool. Never seen a moose in the wild.


If only is was a dang buck!


----------



## The Eager Beaver

Follow-up to the moose thing. I'm also in cougar country as a heads up. I'm also primarily a (still learning) ground spot and stalk Hunter

Do you guys carry a sidearm if any kind whether or be bear mace or a handgun?


I've been encouraged to carry where i go but i feel less "archer-y" walking around with a loaded firearm. Is this just me?


----------



## TyT10

Shot a turkey tonight. 

EagerBeaver - I’m not really in mountain lion country, but they are around here. Saw one a few years ago. Carried a side arm for the rest of the year on that farm. The walk to the stand was about a half mile through a small path with fescue over my head for 40 acres on each side. Talk about an uneasy feeling walking in and out of the stand in the dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats on the turkey.. 
I don’t have cougars, but we have bear. I’ve thought about carrying, but never have. Locally hunting, I’m more worried about who I run into, then what I run into. But it wouldn’t take the archery out of it for me.


----------



## NYyotekiller

Good luck to everyone else that has their season opener tomorrow morning like myself. I’ll be headed to the blind with my oldest son hoping to tag a slickhead. Can’t believe it’s season already.


----------



## WVbowProud

Not opener but I'll be out there. Not sure how long I'll make it, rain all day. They still gotta eat though.

Good luck!


----------



## WVbowProud

Well the deer were moving on the drive in, not now. Rain really picked up right at daybreak. Go figure 🤣


----------



## bsites9

Looks like I'll be in a blind for probably the whole day tomorrow. Hoping the forecast changes some and I can actually get in a tree.


----------



## turkeygirl

Good luck to everyone! Season started here today in my part of NY but I'm not planning to really hunt until mid to late October. Working on some arrow builds and my shot process and it's still early here. Would like to enjoy some of the other small game and fall turkey season here for a change. Waiting for the buck activity to pick-up to. We still have corn to come down in my area.


----------



## j.d.m.

We got hit with the rain starting last night. Got a few inches. This afternoon looks good, so I may slip out just for the heck of it. Been run down too hard at work last 2 weeks, and just not feeling it. Told my boss… it’s October now, it’s my time for vacations and lighter hours. My time to get out and detox from work and all the other stresses in life. The fall is my reset time. 
Good luck everyone, the season is pretty much open for most of us now, be safe, shoot straight, take nice trophy photos!!!


----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## WVbowProud

Didn't go 20


----------



## j.d.m.

Awesome!! Congrats. Looks like it didn’t have a chance. Nice to see some deer hitting the ground.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> Awesome!! Congrats. Looks like it didn’t have a chance. Nice to see some deer hitting the ground.


Thank ya! I tried not to shoot her, but after about 20 minutes of watching all that jerky walking around I couldn't stand it anymore. I'm probably gonna lay back now til closer to the rut. Invest in my boys hunting. 2 more tags and I'm going for antlers from here on out.


----------



## TyT10

What broadhead did you use? Safe to say it worked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> What broadhead did you use? Safe to say it worked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NAP killzone. Passed through, cut her lungs almost completely in half and sheared the top of her heart off. Slightly quartering and exited in front of opposite leg. She let out the most awful noise you ever heard when I shot her. Ran off about 20 25 yards and collapsed.


----------



## j.d.m.

5.5” of rain so far since Saturday, and still raining. Want more all day tomorrow and all through the night tonight. We went from miserable hot and dry for 3 straight months to cold damp and wet like a light switch. We are screwed this winter. Lol


----------



## WVbowProud

Our rain let up early Sunday thankfully, 3 days was enough for me.


----------



## bsites9

Was hoping to add 50pts yesterday. Had 4 does/fawn at 20 yards for 15 minutes, but none presented a shot. My target stayed behind one branch for 10 minutes, then they were spooked by a damn squirrel. In my part of the world, if you can find the white oaks, you'll find the deer. Tons of acorns this year. Just gotta find those pockets of oaks.


----------



## WVbowProud

Yup the acorns are like a carpet around here this year, they don't have to go far to find em.


----------



## bsites9

WVbowProud said:


> Yup the acorns are like a carpet around here this year, they don't have to go far to find em.


I'm focusing on the the clusters of trees I find nearest the thickest bedding.


----------



## j.d.m.

Well, if I get my crap together here, I’ll be in the stand this evening up north. I have a ton of stand prep yet to do, and hopefully I get it done today. Time just has not been on my side this year. Also hard to get moving when it’s supposed to be in the 70’s today, while I still have too much to get done before the cold sets in. I’m hoping to see some acorns up there, that will be the key this season.


----------



## j.d.m.

Finally Mae it out for the first sit. Just a quick one, grabbed a spot along a field safe with oaks behind me. There must be some acorns up there as the squirrel is having a great time up in the tree I’m against. There are reports of at least 2 monsters running regular here, so I’m hoping.


----------



## WVbowProud

Looking forward to this card pull


----------



## j.d.m.

I had one small 4 point behind me at 15 yards. A nice 6 or 8 way off in other field across the road, some doe and dawns scattered about in other fields as I glassed. Pretty uneventful, but did realize I didn’t bring enough of my cool weather gear for tomorrow morning. Hope I can hold out long enough tomorrow. 
That looks like a big track. Hope some antler comes with it.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> I had one small 4 point behind me at 15 yards. A nice 6 or 8 way off in other field across the road, some doe and dawns scattered about in other fields as I glassed. Pretty uneventful, but did realize I didn’t bring enough of my cool weather gear for tomorrow morning. Hope I can hold out long enough tomorrow.
> That looks like a big track. Hope some antler comes with it.


Supposed to be pretty darn cold, hope ya see a big one moving. 

I have zero pics of bucks on cam for last 12 days. I know they are right there though cuz there are a total of 7 scrapes on that ridge and saddle that leads to it. Ton of buck sign. And a ton of does. I can't wait for the rut, coming quick now!


----------



## lucian2722

Had a very entertaining sit tonight. Don't see many bull moose like this in NE Minnesota. Had him at 30 yards right downwind of me. Definitely smelled me. I guess you aren't worried when you are the biggest and baddest in the area! A night I will never forget.


----------



## WVbowProud

That's wild!


----------



## j.d.m.

That’s huge. Awesome for sure. 
Saw total of about 25 deer this morning sit and a flock of turkeys. Can’t shoot turkeys till beginning of November. All deer were doe and fawns. No luck though with any coming close enough. The rest of day will be spent scouting and hanging cams, string my last stand and other maintenance work to the trails. Hope tonight is better. It’s cold enough to have deer moving, that’s for sure.


----------



## WVbowProud

Taking my oldest out tonight, hoping for a chance at anything for him. Deer are awful jumpy in that part of the world, but just need 1 to screw up.


----------



## WVbowProud

Well due to the unbelievably loud snoring of this little guy we got skunked 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## j.d.m.

Haha….. it’s still worth it to take them. I always stop what I’m doing and take my daughter when she asks. 

So….. my evening started with setting trail cams along the way to my stand. I gave myself plenty of time, and didn’t bump any critters doing so. I get into my stand and get settled, and about 45 minutes into the hunt, 2 sibling bear cubs come out of the swamp where I’m hoping for deer to come out. They are last years cubs, so they are about 150 lbs and look almost identical.. size shape and color. One goes through first then 30 seconds the other follows. They move off, and all is quiet. 5 minutes later a doe snuck up behind me, unaware I’m there, moves toward same trail the bear went. She gets to the trail and sniffs, looks and watches. She is not happy about the bear that went through and backs out. About 45 minutes later, a lead doe gets to my camera I just hung, and mock scrape, and she’s not happy. At this very same time, I’m peeing off the side of my tree stand midway, and can’t do anything about it. Funny thing is she had no clue I was doing that even though I was only 10 yards away at this point. She gets nervous about my scent, and bolts off. I also see 2 more tails go from the same entrance the bear came from and they all go back into the swamp. So only one doe got my scent and got nervous, so I think the spot is still good, I just won’t hunt it till Halloween. It was a great night all in all, but still came up empty handed. I actually held off on shooting the first doe, only because I thought the vet would find it while I was going back to get my atv to haul her out. Then I’d have to deal with 2 bear competing with me over a deer. Not something I want to get into.


----------



## WVbowProud

They always pick the best times to show up. For me it's usually when I've got my hoody or jacket half off or my bow 10 feet off the ground. They have a gift that's for sure.


----------



## turkeygirl

Well we are having unusually colder weather here for October, I have not been out yet but finished getting my arrows set-up and shot yesterday. I've been fighting target panic this year so I'm just trying to get through archery to crossbow season then I'm really going to have to dedicate time to working on getting over the TP (any helpful tips are welcome!). Activity has been does on my camera, not a ton of buck activity yet. I hunt a small, 25 acre piece, so just trying to stay out of it until activity picks up. Next weekend suppose to be a good cold front coming back in so I might be aiming to hit the stand by then.


----------



## j.d.m.

I have never had to deal with TP, but I do sometimes find myself holding low on bullseye sometimes. For me I think it’s because I start focusing on the bullseye with my eyes and not my pin covering the bullseye. 
Otherwise a lot of people suggest just shooting into a bare target. No actual fixed point but just a blind bale as they say. Maybe try shooting at bigger targets with friends just for fun like balloons or other fun stuff besides serious ones like a 12 ring or heart. 
I also don’t get real serious about shooting like target shooters do. I take the time and am meticulous about my gear and being consistent, but I still shoot cuz it’s FUN, not serious.


----------



## David42912

WVbowProud said:


> They always pick the best times to show up. For me it's usually when I've got my hoody or jacket half off or my bow 10 feet off the ground. They have a gift that's for sure.


I was climbing down with my climber Friday morning at 10 am, and I look to my left and a forkhorn ran by me lol.


----------



## WVbowProud

David42912 said:


> I was climbing down with my climber Friday morning at 10 am, and I look to my left and a forkhorn ran by me lol.


Yup exactly. Last year as soon as I lowered my bow to the ground I looked over and 2 8 points were staring at me. 1 of em woulda been the best deer I had ever had a chance at. I swear they find it comical


----------



## TyT10

The last two days I had a pretty good 8 on cam under my stand an hour before daylight keeping me from getting in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

The deer I was afraid was dead is alive and looking good!


----------



## j.d.m.

Hopefully next time we see him, he is dead with your bow in the picture.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> Hopefully next time we see him, he is dead with your bow in the picture.


I like the way you think


----------



## lucian2722

Well, my cousin shot the 9 pointer that we all have been going after this year in N Minnesota last night.

Wish it was me for the teams sake! Now I plan on heading down to S MN this weekend to hopefully get some points on the board.


----------



## j.d.m.

Great buck.


----------



## bsites9

I've picked up my bow on 4 of 7 sits so far, and haven't been able to seal the deal. All does so far. Only seen one buck from the stand, and he was a yearling 4 pt that I wouldn't have shot anyway.


----------



## lucian2722

Taking a day off tomorrow and spending Fri-Sun hitting the woods hard. Last 100% open weekend and the wife is away!


----------



## j.d.m.

Good luck!! I’m on call this weekend, so I may or may not get out.


----------



## NYyotekiller

I’m out this morning finally. It’s been tough to get to the stand lately with all I’ve had going on. 

I’m overlooking one of my fall plots that I’ve been getting a ton of slickhead pictures on the cell cam. Hoping to connect today. Good luck everyone else that’s out.


----------



## TyT10

Two new bucks just showed up. One is a for sure shooter





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

The half decent buck I got recent pics of have some pretty swollen necks. Gonna be a chilly week here so, I think these next 2 weeks will be great in the woods. Then….. I have vacation. Lol.


----------



## nkybuck

Finally got in a stand Saturday evening. Nice sit but I was skunked saw a young coyote and couldn't get a shot. Made over 100lbs of summer sausage this week. I've got a fishing tourney this weekend then I'll be in the woods every chance I get.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Yummy. One of my favorites to make. It’s either summer sausage, jerky, or pastrami. I’m starting to get better buck on camera now. I’m just hoping my father in law stays out of my tree stand. I love the guy, but he doesn’t pay any attention to wind when he hunts.


----------



## j.d.m.

How’s everyone making out? Cold damp this week, and most are seeing buck on the move. Any updates??


----------



## TyT10

Hunting right now. Haven’t had much action small bucks and does. It’s about 42 degrees right now. It was 24 this morning. It’s time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyT10

New target buck just showed. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsites9

I got us 50pts yesterday evening. Saw 15 deer yesterday morning (all does and fawns unfortunately), which is a huge number for these Virginia mountains. Did some mid day scouting, and had a spike walk right up to me at 12:30. Then shot the doe yesterday evening at barely 4pm. They were definitely moving with the colder weather, low 30's in the morning and a high of about 50. I'll upload the deer to the scoring thread in a little while.


----------



## j.d.m.

Nice. Congrats on the doe.


----------



## lucian2722

Have hunted this deer only twice this year. Only the third time he has showed up on camera. Hopefully can get back to that area again this year.











Here is him last year.


----------



## David42912

Doe Down.


----------



## WVbowProud

Wife got her first buck tonight, couldn't be prouder!


----------



## WVbowProud

Still getting lots of pics, movement pretty random. Counting down the days!


----------



## nkybuck

Congrats on the kills folks. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats, good to see some deer dropping. I’m heading up north tomorrow for Saturday. Hoping I can get up early enough to get in the stand tomorrow evening, but will see. The bow is tuned, I just need to do my part, and hope for a good one.


----------



## David42912

WVbowProud said:


> View attachment 7722437
> 
> Wife got her first buck tonight, couldn't be prouder!
> [/QUOTE
> That’s awesome! Was it her first deer?


----------



## WVbowProud

No she had shot does before. She's actually the person who introduced me to bowhunting. She had just never been able to keep it together when a buck was in front of her. Worked out last night though!


----------



## David42912

This season has been a rodeo, day before yesterday I was climbing up my tree and heard a buck grunt then I hear a deer running I look over and a buck is chasing a doe, the doe jumps over my bow still attached to my pull up rope😂 and their gone😂. Thankfully it was a small buck.
Seen two of the biggest deer of my life, but out of my range (50) yards away, one if not both were P&Y. Bad part is one was at 30 and I never saw it until it was to late, it was cruising through by the time I could get a shot it was at 50…


----------



## WVbowProud

David42912 said:


> This season has been a rodeo, day before yesterday I was climbing up my tree and heard a buck grunt then I hear a deer running I look over and a buck is chasing a doe, the doe jumps over my bow still attached to my pull up rope😂 and their gone😂. Thankfully it was a small buck.
> Seen two of the biggest deer of my life, but out of my range (50) yards away, one if not both were P&Y. Bad part is one was at 30 and I never saw it until it was to late, it was cruising through by the time I could get a shot it was at 50…


Now that is tough, I know that feeling! I'm sure I'll find a new way to miss a chance at a buck this year. It's comical when you look back and think on it. Well, I guess that depends on how the season turns out. Tides are about to turn and the woods are about to go nuts. They'll be back!


----------



## aeds151

3 more does down since late sept


----------



## TyT10

aeds151 said:


> 3 more does down since late sept


Did you ever get that buck scored? It would add quite a few points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Card pull on the cams up here. I’m pretty sure I had this guy at 30 yards this morning, but too thick and when he popped out on trail, he went other direction and was definitely in “seeking” mode.


----------



## j.d.m.

Also have this guy in my sights. Hoping he gives me a shot tonight.


----------



## WVbowProud

Good luck, hope you get him. My BIL was out on doe patrol this morning and said the younger bucks were chasing like no tomorrow. Won't be long before the big ones start slipping up more.


----------



## aeds151

TyT10 said:


> Did you ever get that buck scored? It would add quite a few points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spit balled at 110” and disseminated that on the contest thread several weeks ago.


----------



## aeds151

Im over a V Bench of over mature oaks split by a big steep drain. Its a definite funnel due to topography with a well worn trail full of fresh acorns and old caps. I just found it on Public. Only problem is I found bedding 30 yards from truck along contour line. Not sure if they spooked as I drove up. Im wondering now how I would get one out if it went down steep and 2. How do I have service


----------



## WVbowProud

aeds151 said:


> Im over a V Bench of over mature oaks split by a big steep drain. Its a definite funnel due to topography with a well worn trail full of fresh acorns and old caps. I just found it on Public. Only problem is I found bedding 30 yards from truck along contour line. Not sure if they spooked as I drove up. Im wondering now how I would get one out if it went down steep and 2. How do I have service


Cut it in half after you gut it. For real, if it's that bad it's worth it and totally doable. As for the service who knows. In town I have no service, but way back in the middle of nowhere on our lease I have 4 bars. If I sit at my desk at work no service. Go one room further into the building and boom, 5 bars. There is no rhyme or reason to the cell companies madness


----------



## turkeygirl

Been a little slow here. Seen does and does/fawns. No daylight big buck movement yet, except for the occasional spike. Have Halloween off work for a planned 3 day weekend then figuring on taking Nov 7 and 8th off for another long weekend. I've killed 2 bucks on Nov. 6th and being that it's around the full moon this year which is a lunar eclipse, I'm thinking it should be good hunting.


----------



## j.d.m.

Just checked weather forecast for my vacation starting Halloween. Rain!!!!! All week. And warm. The hunting gods are not liking me this year.


aeds151 said:


> Im over a V Bench of over mature oaks split by a big steep drain. Its a definite funnel due to topography with a well worn trail full of fresh acorns and old caps. I just found it on Public. Only problem is I found bedding 30 yards from truck along contour line. Not sure if they spooked as I drove up. Im wondering now how I would get one out if it went down steep and 2. How do I have service


Take a few big plastic bags, or game bags with you. If it gets too deep in, quarter it. There are lots of good videos on YouTube on doing this in the field. Any private property owners closer by to ask permission just for retrieval access?


----------



## WVbowProud

David42912 said:


> This season has been a rodeo, day before yesterday I was climbing up my tree and heard a buck grunt then I hear a deer running I look over and a buck is chasing a doe, the doe jumps over my bow still attached to my pull up rope😂 and their gone😂. Thankfully it was a small buck.
> Seen two of the biggest deer of my life, but out of my range (50) yards away, one if not both were P&Y. Bad part is one was at 30 and I never saw it until it was to late, it was cruising through by the time I could get a shot it was at 50…


Don't know how I missed this post, that's a tough run! That's about how my season went last year but ended up killing a buck I really wanted. Hope it works out like that for you!


----------



## WVbowProud

Question for the group. Are yall gonna try to get does too? That goes a loooong way in the points game. I know a lot of people wait til after the rut, just curious.


----------



## David42912

I’m going to shoot another doe, and hopefully a buck too.


----------



## WVbowProud

David42912 said:


> I’m going to shoot another doe, and hopefully a buck too.


I hear ya. I have 2 bow tags and a rifle tag left to use. (Can use bow for rifle) but has to be a buck. I am antler hunting now. Holding off on any more does til I see how November plays out. Last tear I used my last tag on a doe and bucks starting daylighting behind my work 2 days later. They just know lol


----------



## TyT10

WVbowProud said:


> Question for the group. Are yall gonna try to get does too? That goes a loooong way in the points game. I know a lot of people wait til after the rut, just curious.


For sure will get a doe down before season ends. I was on Kill Team 1-6 that just three-peated but got broken up. Does will win this contest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> For sure will get a doe down before season ends. I was on Kill Team 1-6 that just three-peated but got broken up. Does will win this contest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, I noticed that in the top couple teams last year. Even folks who didn't get a buck got 2 does or a 50 point buck and doe. Makes a huge difference in the end.


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> For sure will get a doe down before season ends. I was on Kill Team 1-6 that just three-peated but got broken up. Does will win this contest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're a legend and I didn't even know it lol


----------



## j.d.m.

I always go for doe. I have a couple tags for them. I just haven’t been out much yet. Best year hunting was when I shot a doe on Nov 4th, she stank to high [email protected]& in heat/estrous. Had a buck come up from about 600 yards scent checking the field edge and he found her laying dead. He gourged the heck out of her trying to get her to stand up. Then a forky came in to the sweet scent of her and created the standoff with the bigger buck. Gave me the perfect shot. I had 2 more buck come in to her by the time I got back with the truck. I had to walk up to 10 yards before a spike buck would leave her side. 
doe are always on the menu when hunting.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> I always go for doe. I have a couple tags for them. I just haven’t been out much yet. Best year hunting was when I shot a doe on Nov 4th, she stank to high [email protected]& in heat/estrous. Had a buck come up from about 600 yards scent checking the field edge and he found her laying dead. He gourged the heck out of her trying to get her to stand up. Then a forky came in to the sweet scent of her and created the standoff with the bigger buck. Gave me the perfect shot. I had 2 more buck come in to her by the time I got back with the truck. I had to walk up to 10 yards before a spike buck would leave her side.
> doe are always on the menu when hunting.


That's a heck of a hunt right there


----------



## TyT10

WVbowProud said:


> You're a legend and I didn't even know it lol


Lmao. My grandkids grandkids will tell the story of the three peat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> Lmao. My grandkids grandkids will tell the story of the three peat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn right, especially when you tell em you switched teams and won a 4th


----------



## WVbowProud

shoot me in the face. Limb blown.


----------



## TyT10

WVbowProud said:


> View attachment 7724047
> shoot me in the face. Limb blown.


No good! How did that happen???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Limb let go, caused wreckage? Or string let go and took out limb?? That sucks either way.


----------



## WVbowProud

Arrow came loose as soon as I hit the back wall. Guess I didn't have it nocked all the way. Let it fall, went to let down and bam. 22 sounding shot string whipped me. Think release hook came off as I was letting down. That's my best guess. Thank the Lord for back up bows lol


----------



## j.d.m.

May have derailed during let down too. I derailed a bow while on a scale. I was pulling it down on a scale hanging from ceiling. I “thought” I was pulling straight down, but must have torqued riser a bit and derailed it. “Bang”, next thing I knew I had a bent cam, stressed cables, and my string in my hand.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> May have derailed during let down too. I derailed a bow while on a scale. I was pulling it down on a scale hanging from ceiling. I “thought” I was pulling straight down, but must have torqued riser a bit and derailed it. “Bang”, next thing I knew I had a bent cam, stressed cables, and my string in my hand.


Sounds like what happened to me lol


----------



## WVbowProud

Way to go bsites!


----------



## turkeygirl

Still working here to put a tag on a deer. Saw some daytime buck movement yesterday. This morning is was quiet except for geese, turkeys, crows, and an owl. Hoping tonight there's some movement. Took tomorrow off from work so maybe then!


----------



## WVbowProud

Going out Tuesday, lots of pics on all cams. Just not able to get out much right now. Starting Saturday though, it's on like donkey Kong


----------



## j.d.m.

I’m up north for as long as it takes. I have 2 weeks off, so hopefully the warm weather doesn’t ruin it.


----------



## nkybuck

I'll be in the woods Saturday thru Tuesday gonna try to get up to my urban spot and check cams Indy also good luck everyone these next few weeks are the ones we wait all year for.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bsites9

I put in my first all day sit yesterday, and didn't see a single deer. It was disappointing to say the least. 6 or 7 blown out scrapes in a 300 yard stretch, and new bucks showing up on camera, I just KNEW I was going to have a shooter come by me. 

My 8 day vacation starts Wednesday. Of course, the weather is going to suck. Never fails. Highs near or in the 70s almost every day. Hardly any rain at all. I can't remember an October this dry. Incredibly loud walking through the woods right now.


----------



## j.d.m.

My target buck is showing in same spot, during daylight…. I’m just not there when he is. Sunday being one of them, we can’t hunt Sundays. Weather is sucking all week, upper 60’s, rain tomorrow. Hope all are getting close.


----------



## j.d.m.




----------



## Errorhead

This year has been rough! I can’t remember the last time I got to November without having at least one or more tags filled! I can’t even see the deer this year! More acorns on the ground than the last three years combined, and I have some across the road neighbors that sons (3 of them) have started hunting by their self with the mentality of if it’s brown it’s down. This is pressuring these deer like never before. I got to get creative to see them in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully my son will get a couple of days home from the Marines around Thanksgiving time and help me move some tree stands around. Our Gun season starts here next week and that usually means deer go nocturnal. I believe it’s time for me to use some vacation time!


----------



## j.d.m.

I had my target buck at 35 yards tonight. He was pushing a doe hard and belting out the infamous “buck roar”. He was loud and aggressive, but never gave me a shot. I seem to be closing in on his routine area, so see if I can close the deal here in the next few days. I’m gonna guess after my in person sighting of him, he’s close to or at least 150”. He is bigger in person then any of the photos I have.


----------



## WVbowProud

Errorhead said:


> This year has been rough! I can’t remember the last time I got to November without having at least one or more tags filled! I can’t even see the deer this year! More acorns on the ground than the last three years combined, and I have some across the road neighbors that sons (3 of them) have started hunting by their self with the mentality of if it’s brown it’s down. This is pressuring these deer like never before. I got to get creative to see them in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully my son will get a couple of days home from the Marines around Thanksgiving time and help me move some tree stands around. Our Gun season starts here next week and that usually means deer go nocturnal. I believe it’s time for me to use some vacation time!


Same here. Last year by this time I had passed 7 bucks. This year only 2. They are bedding completely different then the last 2 years. Learning their new patterns. Hopefully they run out of acorns soon 😆


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> I had my target buck at 35 yards tonight. He was pushing a doe hard and belting out the infamous “buck roar”. He was loud and aggressive, but never gave me a shot. I seem to be closing in on his routine area, so see if I can close the deal here in the next few days. I’m gonna guess after my in person sighting of him, he’s close to or at least 150”. He is bigger in person then any of the photos I have.


Very nice, hope you get him soon. He's a stud. Bucks here just now starting to leave groups and fight. Still too warm to get em moving a lot though. Ready for a cold front.


----------



## nkybuck

Probably only hunt Saturday with this warm weather. Then hit the woods next Wednesday when the cold front comes through. I have a couple does and this buck hitting the feeder behind my house may try a morning sit back there soon.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

Looking at the extended forecast, I'm pleased. My 9 day rutcation starts the 11th, Temps drop 20 degrees the 12th. Perfect


----------



## Kellyupton

Checking in too. I miss the woods 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

My vacation ends the 13th. Gonna be in the 70’s rest of this week. I’m still at it after my target buck, as there is action in am and last hour of light. I moved my stand closer to where I think he travels most, so fingers crossed. I haven’t checked scores lately, but I assume we aren’t doing well in the ranks lol. Hopefully we all get things kicking here in next 2 weeks of rut.


----------



## NYyotekiller

I’ve had all sorts of chasing so far this morning. Had three small 8 points chasing does all over the place and had the two larger ones fighting for a few minutes. Nothing mature yet though. Still have yet to see any mature day walkers on camera so I haven’t gone into my good spots yet.
It won’t be long now though. 

Heading to Kansas here on the 12th and the forecast looks great for out there. Really looking forward to being out there.


----------



## TyT10

Sitting in stand now. It’s almost dark and still over 70. Sucks. The good news is over the last few days a giant has showed up on cam. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Playing cat and mouse with that target buck. The mom and fawn he was pushing on Tuesday night are separated now. Only the fawn came in by herself at 4pm, and mom was no where to be found. Crossing fingers for tomorrow morning that mom comes through dragging that buck behind.


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> Sitting in stand now. It’s almost dark and still over 70. Sucks. The good news is over the last few days a giant has showed up on cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you get that sucker, hes a stuuuud


----------



## j.d.m.

Those stickers of that g2 is amazing. Hope you get him. Our weather is gonna get warmer yet too. 75 by Monday.


----------



## WVbowProud

Get off early today and plans to hit the woods
Hard this weekend. What happens? Middle of the night start coughing, sore throat, deep chest pain. Every flipping time 🤣


----------



## lucian2722

Well, MN gun season starts tomorrow so I will be shifting to that for a couple weeks. If I get a buck opening weekend, I will try for a doe with my bow after that. Still hoping to get out a few times throughout end of Nov and Dec but I don't have many cold weather stands set up this year.


----------



## NYyotekiller

I had my main target buck show up again after a two month hiatus. I haven’t seen him since August 19th so I thought he had moved on. Hoping to make a move on him this weekend.


----------



## nkybuck

Checked my urban cams today have one good one on cam excuse the wrong date. May give it try Sunday morning.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nkybuck

.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

You guys got some slammers showing up. I never saw mine again. I’m home now from mountains, but plan to head back Tuesday after voting.


----------



## nkybuck

This guy showed up on my backyard cam they are hard to hunt because wind is almost always wrong.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nkybuck

Going to make a quick trip to my property today to do a safety check on my stand and put a couple cameras out. All day sit planned for Friday. Working 12 hours tonight then I'll be hunting every morning before work and all day when I'm able.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

That’s a dandy. Good luck. I got this past my stand, too bad it’s in middle of night.


----------



## WVbowProud

Had a good sit tonight. Had a 10 come in with 2 minutes of legal shooting light left. Shot right under him. Next time I make it out will be the rutcation. Ready for redemption.


----------



## Ag4

Goodluck


----------



## j.d.m.

Bummer on the miss. Hope you see him again.


----------



## nkybuck

First buck from the cell cam I put out today.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

The big boys are moving. Supposed to get back down to normal temps after tomorrow. I’ll be up in my stand where I saw my target, hoping he starts following those doe that show up every night.


----------



## j.d.m.

Heading back up today. Hopefully in time for afternoon sit. Up till Sunday night, see if I get lucky. My cams were going off all night into this morning. Hope that continues this week. Good luck, this is the week.


----------



## j.d.m.

Well, I’m disgusted with myself, but also confused. I had doe come in tonight. Decided I was gonna let one fly. I draw back, push the ranging button on the Garmin, my reticle lines right up as it should, I’m anchored the way it feels normal, I range, it gives me the pin, I squeeze my release, and arrow flies 2 feet over her back. This was at 30 yards. I can’t for the life of me figure out why or how. She then gives me a second chance, and I’m even more careful and disciplined, and I got same results. Over 2 feet over her back. This time the lighten nock goes out when it hits whatever in the background. So now I have to look for that arrow tomorrow, and spread more scent around my spot then I need to. So now tomorrow I have to shoot at the target, and see what’s what. So mad right now.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> Well, I’m disgusted with myself, but also confused. I had doe come in tonight. Decided I was gonna let one fly. I draw back, push the ranging button on the Garmin, my reticle lines right up as it should, I’m anchored the way it feels normal, I range, it gives me the pin, I squeeze my release, and arrow flies 2 feet over her back. This was at 30 yards. I can’t for the life of me figure out why or how. She then gives me a second chance, and I’m even more careful and disciplined, and I got same results. Over 2 feet over her back. This time the lighten nock goes out when it hits whatever in the background. So now I have to look for that arrow tomorrow, and spread more scent around my spot then I need to. So now tomorrow I have to shoot at the target, and see what’s what. So mad right now.


I feel your pain. Tough year so far for team 7


----------



## nkybuck

SHD









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## outwrage1

Congrats on all the success! I finally made it to the woods Monday evening. Saw several little bucks including this dude at ten yards and one heavy short tined ten. With the heat this week and the work schedule I planned on holding off on does till this weekend with the cool weather. Of course, that is when the fat does walk past your stand at 10 yards. She even stopped when she was behind a big oak tree so I could draw. I still let her go. With the cold weather this weekend it should be getting good!


----------



## WVbowProud

Yup that cold weather is what I am counting on. Seeing bucks moving around still. Seem to be sticking closer to the does. 22 hours of work left and I am free and ready to go. This shift has never felt longer.


----------



## j.d.m.

Well o hot up here yesterday in time for afternoon hunt. Got in the woods about 2:30 pm. I had my issues with trying to hit a doe. This morning I sit in my other stand that is still basically hunting the same ridge/ tree line, just in deeper. I had a nice heavy bodied buck come in, saw his rack was at least worth looking at better, I get ready, and he just stops behind me. Silent. Then o hear him walk again, but I see him going away with nose down. He must have crossed a doe scent trail, and off he went. Then a spike came through and did exact same same thing. I get down about 9, thinking I’m gonna check cams, go back to house, change around and do a walk down to a creek bottom and sit for most the mid day. I check cams and find my target buck had been past my stand 4 hours before I got the yesterday. 🤦🏻‍♂️ So now I’m in for punishment, and I’m gonna sit that stand until I either get him, or run out of time.


----------



## j.d.m.

Time was still off by the hour.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> Time was still off by the hour.


Persistence pays off this time of year, he'll be back. Knock him dead!


----------



## j.d.m.

Good pic of him showing some bone.


----------



## WVbowProud

Those ones of em walking away are my favorite


----------



## j.d.m.

Had a fun day in the woods. Didn’t get any shots off, it had action from first light all the way through noon. Had biggest buck of the day come truckin through at 11:30. Grunting and on a mission. I called to him, snort wheezed at him, he didn’t even look my way. Total saw 2 buck, heard a third in the hemlocks. Saw about 5 doe/ fawns. Evening sit had mom and fawn and that’s it. We are supposed to get the heavy rain tomorrow with high winds from this hurricane coming up the cost. See how that plays out.


----------



## nkybuck

Hunting the next 5 days straight. Sitting my property tomorrow then modern firearm opens in Ky and Indy. Buck activity picking up so I'll probably focus on my urban area in Ohio and Indy my backyard deer have been pretty much nocturnal. Good luck to all and be safe let's put some points on the ground. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## WVbowProud

November 10th is my lucky day. 2 years in a row


----------



## nkybuck

Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

nkybuck said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thank ya! Thought it was single lung cuz he wheeled when I shot. Bleeding never would quit. Where I thought single lung I pushed him hard wouldn't let him bed up. Ended up being a 2 mile track zig zagging all over the stinking mountains, but I got him! The drag out was hell. Pure hell.


----------



## David42912

WVbowProud said:


> View attachment 7735075
> 
> View attachment 7735074


Awesome deer Congrats!
Do you have another buck tag or is it one and done?


----------



## WVbowProud

David42912 said:


> Awesome deer Congrats!
> Do you have another buck tag or is it one and done?


Have another bow tag can use on a buck or do so ill be after it still


----------



## j.d.m.

Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> Nice buck, congrats.


Thank ya!


----------



## WVbowProud

I will say, when he was following that doe he was at least 130 inches. Think I tracked the wrong deer 🤣


----------



## j.d.m.

WVbowProud said:


> Thank ya! Thought it was single lung cuz he wheeled when I shot. Bleeding never would quit. Where I thought single lung I pushed him hard wouldn't let him bed up. Ended up being a 2 mile track zig zagging all over the stinking mountains, but I got him! The drag out was hell. Pure hell.
> View attachment 7735107


That’ll learn ya… lol


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> That’ll learn ya… lol


That's exactly what my FIL said 🤣.


----------



## NYyotekiller

I’m leaving tomorrow morning headed to Kansas and will be hunting until the day before Thanksgiving. Hoping to add some points to the team. 

Good luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## WVbowProud

NYyotekiller said:


> I’m leaving tomorrow morning headed to Kansas and will be hunting until the day before Thanksgiving. Hoping to add some points to the team.
> 
> Good luck to everyone this weekend.


Hope you get a monster!


----------



## j.d.m.

I hunted in 3” of rain today, all day. I only saw 2 spike buck by 7:30, then 1 doe I bumped still hunting. No buck followed. Then 2 doe on way back to stand at 3:30. That’s is. Sun up to sun down in that rain, for nothing but an hour after of drying everything off, drying out clothes. …boo.. I’m done crying. Lol. It was super slow today, heavy rain, and 70 degrees. Next 2 days cools down to high of 43.


----------



## j.d.m.

Today was a bust. Total bust. 🤬 hope tomorrow is better. It’s one of the 3 sundays PA allows hunting. Hope I make it worth it.


----------



## nkybuck

Hunted all day in Indy yesterday saw 15 deer only 2 bucks no shooters. In my urban spot this morning not sure what I'm doing this afternoon.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Not the big one I was after, but still a fun hunt. Was only in stand for 30 minutes. 14” inside spread. 8 points.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> Not the big one I was after, but still a fun hunt. Was only in stand for 30 minutes. 14” inside spread. 8 points.
> View attachment 7736200
> 
> View attachment 7736201


Heck yeah, congrats! Love seeing em hit the ground!


----------



## j.d.m.

Hope this streak continues. We could do well here with some doe yet.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> Hope this streak continues. We could do well here with some doe yet.


Agreed. I'm back after it in the morning. Have some really nice bucks behind work that are showing up randomly in between does. Gonna be nice and cold, hopefully can get a chance at 1.


----------



## nkybuck

Congrats I'm in my urban spot waiting on this guy he was in here twice yesterday.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

nkybuck said:


> Congrats I'm in my urban spot waiting on this guy he was in here twice yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Dang thats a nice deer, hope ya get him


----------



## lucian2722

Struck out during firearms season so far but saw some does and a couple small spikes. May head back to further South in MN next weekend and use the bow but temps are supposed to be low. High of 13 on Saturday & 17 on Sunday. 🥶


----------



## j.d.m.

You can keep those temps. Good luck to you guys still at it. I’ll be getting back out this week for doe. I have a few tags yet.


----------



## Errorhead

We'll it's small but still worth 50 points and some good eating!


----------



## WVbowProud

Errorhead said:


> We'll it's small but still worth 50 points and some good eating!
> View attachment 7739406


Congrats!


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats on the good eating doe.


----------



## nkybuck

Shot another doe this morning if I don't get a buck in Indy this evening I'll get her on the scoreboard.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

I’m getting some stuff done while I cook my buck skull off. Gonna get out tomorrow afternoon. Hoping for a doe.


----------



## WVbowProud

I'll be out of commission for a week for hunting. Usually second half of December here buck movement goes back to what it is b4 rifle. Hoping to get a chance at another 1.


----------



## Errorhead

No points for non-deer species but shot a bear this afternoon, kinda small but my last bear was 10 years ago.


----------



## WVbowProud

Errorhead said:


> No points for non-deer species but shot a bear this afternoon, kinda small but my last bear was 10 years ago.
> View attachment 7740848


Heck yeah that's awesome, congrats


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats Errorhead!!! It’s rifle bear season right now until Thanksgiving for us. I used to go with family and friends at my cousins camp every year when I was in my 20’s. The. Things got messy with a bear I shot in 2004, and we kinda dropped the hunt for a few years. Some of them started it again, but I wasn’t involved. Now I go for them as I hunt deer when seasons overlap. I miss it though. I plan to go up to the farm for the first couple days of rifle deer to hopefully get a bear then. We have 5 days of bear overlap during then and I have doe tags for up there. 
it’s windy as hell right now, so see how I feel about going out this afternoon. Might just keep getting other stuff done.


----------



## aeds151

2022-2023: Season Of A Life Time


----------



## Errorhead

aeds151 said:


> 2022-2023: Season Of A Life Time


Tell us more!


----------



## j.d.m.

Let’s hear it!!!


----------



## j.d.m.

Suspense….. ahhhh..


----------



## nkybuck

Neighbor killed my backyard buck with a gun.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Sorry to hear that. Downside to living next to other hunters.


----------



## TyT10

Shot a doe yesterday. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats. 
I haven’t been out at all since the 13th. And my buck. I plan to here soon. Been going through a funk with my form, accuracy.


----------



## j.d.m.

That said, maybe one of you guys can help me. I’ve been struggling with my grip. I got my draw length down pretty good. Made an adjustment down a 1/2”. All photos, videos and anchor supports that. Now my grip. I do the knuckles at 45°, I don’t “grab” or pistol hold the bow. Only other pressure I do is when I touch off the Garmin button. Grip of riser is down the thumb side of my lifeline. I totally relax the hand and let the the entire back of grip contact my hand ( not forcing my wrist to bend to do high, med, or low wrist position. Just natural. That said I notice my thumb point a little to the right, in turn I get a right tear in paper, and the Garmin shows I’m not lined up. 
when I force my wrist into the “thumb pointing at the target” I have to do just that. Force it. It’s painful, and forced my forearm into the string/ string stop. I then have issues with bulk sleeves getting hit by the string. 
question is, when you are pointing the thumb down to target, do you apply any pressure with thumb against the side of the grip? Or do you leave it natural relaxed and it doesn’t really touch anything? My issue is when I leave everything relaxed, and I can repeat that position every time, my thumb points at say 2 o’clock if i were to “hinge” my arm down into a flat table. It’s not at 12 o’clock. (Pointing straight down to target) I’ve watched so many videos on YouTube from all sorts of pros, and no one ever really talks about the thumb.Everyone hits the lifeline and 45° and relaxed thing.


----------



## TyT10

Send a couple pics if you can. I had a PSE evolve several years ago that was really grip touchy. Had to work hard to fix it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

TyT10 said:


> Send a couple pics if you can. I had a PSE evolve several years ago that was really grip touchy. Had to work hard to fix it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I’m getting there. Finally got something figured out. I think….. but, I had to put this on my grip. Not a bad thing, Rattler grips even makes these for this purpose. I think I’m a little more mid to high wrist grip. Not extreme, but a little. And I think the grips on my Primes are very comfy, but not repeatable for me. So I now need to make these out of a material that doesn’t absorb sweat and get my grip wrapped.


----------



## j.d.m.

How is everyone making out with deer hunting? You guys still at it? We have today and tomorrow of gun season, then a few weeks of late archery after Christmas. I’m still getting out after doe once I get my bows dialed in again.


----------



## WVbowProud

Still after it here. Patiently waiting for deer activity to return to normal now that gun season is over. Watching cams and biding my time.


----------



## TyT10

With your hand on the grip like your shooting if you can. Maybe have someone else take the pic wheel you are at full draw from a couple angles. I’m no NutsNBolts, but can maybe help a little. 

Will get back after it soon. I think the deer and squirrels have cleaned up most of the acorns here. Had a crazy drop unlike anything over the past 10 years. Messed up the food plot hunting pretty bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

the final result… I can send a bare shaft out to 30 yards like darts on first shot. Grip settles right where it should every time now. Pressure points are consistent and repeatable. This also lets me know when I’m not doing what I should. Wrist now feels natural, relaxed, no muscle tension in hand whatsoever. It even allows for some inconsistencies in my form and still drives the arrow straight.


----------



## j.d.m.

I will try to get some pics then too.


----------



## bsites9

I'll be out tomorrow most of the day. Over on saddlehunter.com, a conversation amongst a bunch of Virginia guys turned to the fact that their cell cameras started blowing up yesterday with activity. A bunch of daylight movement, chasing and even a fight or two on camera. So hopefully that's a sign of some does coming back into heat, or maybe some of those early dropping fawns coming in for the first time. 

I was down and out for about a week with Covid (I think I mentioned at the beginning of the thread that I missed basically the entire rut last year with Covid) and my rut vacation was lack luster with temps 70-80 all week, so I'd definitely welcome some action in the woods.


----------



## j.d.m.

Good luck. Today is last day for our gun season, and I may get out this afternoon with the bow. Maybe… 
My camera have all but gone dead. No activity at all. Pa gun season puts a ton of pressure on the deer, and usually leads to no movement until after Christmas.


----------



## WVbowProud

Well I'm super excited to share that I'm getting my very own lease. Only 164 acres but in a bow only county. I can't hunt it til next season due to county tag limit, but it looks very promising. Leaving a 770 acre lease but that has 17 active hunters on it so this will be nice. Actually be able to move around and really figure out the way the deer use it. Excited to have some freedom to roam. Tons of sign, and only 1 trespasser to run off 🤣. 

Good luck to everybody still at it!


----------



## j.d.m.

Nice. Did you have problems with the 770 acres? 165 is nice if it’s mostly “good” ground. Sucks if most movement is at the boundaries and neighbors hunt the line. Still exciting either way.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> Nice. Did you have problems with the 770 acres? 165 is nice if it’s mostly “good” ground. Sucks if most movement is at the boundaries and neighbors hunt the line. Still exciting either way.


Just had to pick 1 spot and never hunt anywhere else. Unless you had a certain last name then you could do whatever. They're all in laws and I love em but they're also control freaks. 

There's not many neighbors and most of em have decent sized tracts to hunt. Then one side is next to a 2000 acre lease that nobody hunts near me which is nice. A lot of the ground is steep but has a really nice ridge system with several saddles and a ton of oaks on the top. Some is logged in the last ten years so has a lot of really thick regrowth. Some of the steep ground had trails all over it. There's definitely deer in there.


----------



## WVbowProud




----------



## WVbowProud

Where the blue pin is is actually a house owned by the timber company that is abandoned. Have permission to park there, and blaze a 4 wheeler trail up the holler to hit the skid roads. Can camp on the house site as well. About 45 minutes from the house to the property, so sleeping there would be a bonus.


----------



## j.d.m.

Nice. That looks like great property. And I know all about the control freak thing and having to pick a spot and not hunt anywhere else. That sucks especially when you know where a good buck is cruising, but can’t go after it.


----------



## WVbowProud

j.d.m. said:


> Nice. That looks like great property. And I know all about the control freak thing and having to pick a spot and not hunt anywhere else. That sucks especially when you know where a good buck is cruising, but can’t go after it.


Exactly. Know where they bed and where they go to eat and where to put a stand but Bill doesn't want anybody within 1000 yards but can get within 200 of you. That's how it works down there lol.


----------



## David42912

Been doing some gun hunting with the family at our hunting camp last couple of weekends. Broke the bow back out today and ran into a surprise 7 pigs, have never seen pigs on this property before. Got this one spot and stalk before I got to a tree I wanted to climb. 
First with bow…


----------



## WVbowProud

David42912 said:


> Been doing some gun hunting with the family at our hunting camp last couple of weekends. Broke the bow back out today and ran into a surprise 7 pigs, have never seen pigs on this property before. Got this one spot and stalk before I got to a tree I wanted to climb.
> First with bow…
> View attachment 7762296


Congrats!! That looks like a darn good time!


----------



## TyT10

Well done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats. That’s one critter I’m glad to not have around. They are tasty though.


----------



## Errorhead

Good hog! Best meat in the woods! If this is the first hog you’ve seen there, well, you’ll have more next year! Keep shooting them.


----------



## David42912

Thx definitely don’t like seeing these critters on my deer hunting property. But I do think they eat better than deer.


----------



## NYyotekiller

I finally managed to get a deer down and it took me until late season to do it. I got skunked on my trip to Kansas so this feels good. I’ve been after this old girl for about 4 years now. I’m guessing that she was 8 years old. Live weight was 258 pounds. My biggest doe ever by far and the biggest one I’ve personally ever seen.

Shot her at 22 yards and she ran 30 yards before expiring.


----------



## WVbowProud

NYyotekiller said:


> I finally managed to get a deer down and it took me until late season to do it. I got skunked on my trip to Kansas so this feels good. I’ve been after this old girl for about 4 years now. I’m guessing that she was 8 years old. Live weight was 258 pounds. My biggest doe ever by far and the biggest one I’ve personally ever seen.
> 
> Shot her at 22 yards and she ran 30 yards before expiring.


Congrats! Ol girl has a head like a cow!


----------



## David42912

NYyotekiller said:


> I finally managed to get a deer down and it took me until late season to do it. I got skunked on my trip to Kansas so this feels good. I’ve been after this old girl for about 4 years now. I’m guessing that she was 8 years old. Live weight was 258 pounds. My biggest doe ever by far and the biggest one I’ve personally ever seen.
> 
> Shot her at 22 yards and she ran 30 yards before expiring.


Congrats she’s huge! 
I missed one tonight at 30 she ducked my arrow.


----------



## j.d.m.

Congrats on a big girl… 
I was out tonight for the first day of late season. Had a spike come out n the cut bean field. Only deer I saw tonight.


----------



## Errorhead

Got doe number #2 this afternoon, I almost run out of time, only 6 more days of the season left. I got a couple of good bucks around but the neighbor's kids keeps them scared. I got off work a little early today, got in the tree at 4:45pm and at 5:10 I had two does come out to the field at 17 yards. I sent an Iron Will wide through the heart and she ran flat out for 66 yards. The wife got a dehydrator for Christmas, so I see jerky in my future.


----------



## WVbowProud

Errorhead said:


> Got doe number #2 this afternoon, I almost run out of time, only 6 more days of the season left. I got a couple of good bucks around but the neighbor's kids keeps them scared. I got off work a little early today, got in the tree at 4:45pm and at 5:10 I had two does come out to the field at 17 yards. I sent an Iron Will wide through the heart and she ran flat out for 66 yards. The wife got a dehydrator for Christmas, so I see jerky in my future.
> View attachment 7765482
> View attachment 7765483


Congrats!! On the deer and the jerky 🤣


----------



## j.d.m.

Nice. I was out for the evening, total bust. Not a deer to be seen. We have a few weeks yet, but my time is dwindling down.


----------



## j.d.m.

All set up for the last hour of the day. It’s warm today, 56°. So at least it’s enjoyable to be out today. Got my Bowtech with me today, new strings on it, all tuned up. Just glad to be out.


----------



## David42912

j.d.m. said:


> All set up for the last hour of the day. It’s warm today, 56°. So at least it’s enjoyable to be out today. Got my Bowtech with me today, new strings on it, all tuned up. Just glad to be out.


I’m in the tree to 70* today. Good luck!


----------



## j.d.m.

Only saw 2 squirrels. Neighbor kids were out playing, atv’s going… still nice to be out.


----------



## David42912

Found a really nice white oak flat I wish I had found in October, saw 3 long beards hopefully they will be there in the spring.


----------



## Errorhead

Well it’s over here in North Carolina, I sat in a stand till dark yesterday, saw nothing but squirrels and turkeys. Probably see plenty of deer come turkey season! This has been one of my slowest seasons in years but I did take two does and a bear, had fun, I’m already planning on next year.


----------



## j.d.m.

We have a few weeks left, but it ends at the end of January. I’m still hopefull of a doe yet, but never know. I’m not really pounding it right now, and not upset if I don’t get out or get one. I’m pretty much ready to shift into land habitat food prep for next year and get my equipment set up so I can be ready next year, and not rush around pre-season.


----------



## TyT10

We have until the 15h her in MO. Some places are getting an extended season from CWD. Just hung a new set where we have had a ton of bucks passing through. One of them is a for sure mature shooter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud

TyT10 said:


> We have until the 15h her in MO. Some places are getting an extended season from CWD. Just hung a new set where we have had a ton of bucks passing through. One of them is a for sure mature shooter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck. Been over here since the 31st. We do have a heritage week but I don't have a trad bow at this point so no go for me.


----------



## j.d.m.

I’ve been getting out occasionally yet in evenings. No deer seen on any sit except for Sat evening when guys pushed the woodlot out with rifles. Saw one doe come out and go across the field.


----------

